# Apple bekommt Patent auf "Slide to unlock" zugesprochen



## 2fast4uall (26. Oktober 2011)

Der Patent-Wahnsinn geht weiter: Apple hat  gestern in den USA ein Patent zugesprochen bekommen, das es allen  anderen Herstellern untersagt, Touchscreen-Geräte über eine Geste zu  entsperren. Eine entsprechende Klagewelle dürfte wohl nicht lange auf  sich warten lassen.

Das Patent, das eine gewaltige Sprengkraft für die ganze Branche  besitzen könnte, trägt die Nummer 8.046.721 und ist derart allgemein  formuliert, dass von Google (Android), über HTC (Sense) und Samsung  (TouchWiz) bis hin zu Microsoft  (Windows Phone 7) nahezu alle Hersteller von  Touchscreen-Betriebssystemen oder Touchscreen-Geräten gegen die ab  sofort geschützte Technik verstoßen. Es wurde von Apple am 02. Juni 2009  beantragt und nennt unter anderem iOS-Chef Scott Forstall als Erfinder  der Technik. Die offizielle Beschreibung lautet:"Ein Gerät  mit einem berührungsempfindlichen Display kann über Gesten entsperrt  werden, die auf dem berührungsempfindlichen Display ausgeführt werden.  Das Gerät wird entsperrt, wenn der Kontakt mit dem Display mit einer  vordefinierten Geste übereinstimmt. Das Gerät zeigt ein oder mehrere  Entsperr-Bilder, je nachdem welche vordefinierte Geste ausgeführt wurde,  um das Gerät zu entsperren. Die vordefinierte Geste kann daraus  bestehen, das Entsperr-Bild zu einem vordefinierten Punkt zu bewegen  und/oder das Entsperr-Bild entlang eines vordefinierten Pfads zu  bewegen. Das Gerät kann visuelle Hinweise auf die vordefinierte Geste  auf dem Touchscreen anzeigen, um den Nutzer an die Geste zu erninnern."​Diese Anreihung simpler Sätze verbietet es effektiv  jedem außer Apple, Touchscreen-Geräte wie Smartphones oder Tablets  mittels einer Fingerbewegung auf dem Display zu entsperren. Es lässt  lediglich noch alternative Entsperr-Methoden wie klassische Buttons oder  das in Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich erstmals vorgestellte "Face  Unlock" zu. Bei dieser Methode wird das Gesicht des Benutzers mittels  der Frontkamera identifiziert und das Gerät daraufhin entsperrt.

Dass das in den USA umgangssprachlich "Slide to Unlock"-Patent genannte  Schutzrecht massive Auswirkungen auf die Branche haben wird, ist  unumstritten, allerdings steht selbst für Experten bislang noch nicht  fest, wen genau es treffen wird: Je nach Auslegung müssten die  Hersteller von Touchscreen-Betriebssystemen, die eine Entsperrungs-Geste  einsetzen Lizenzgebühren zahlen, oder die Endgeräte-Hersteller, die  selbige Betriebssysteme auf ihren Produkten einsetzen.  	 	 	    	       	          	             	                	                						 	             	          	       	    	 	  	 	    	       	          	             	                						 (cel) 	                	             	          	       	    	  	 	       	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  	                           

Quelle: CHIP Online - Deutschlands Webseite Nr. 1 fr Computer, Handy und Home Entertainment


----------



## EnergyCross (26. Oktober 2011)

...mehr kann ich dazu einfach nicht sagen


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Bin schon mal neugierig, wie das umgangen wird. Samsung musste erst vor kurzem irgendwas mit der Steuerung per Touchscreen ändern, da sie gegen ein Patent verstossen haben.


----------



## 2fast4uall (26. Oktober 2011)

Wobei ich gerade wieder das hier gelesen habe, dass die Sache für Apple nicht einfach machen dürfte:

Feature Diebstahl #98 – Apple erhaelt Patent auf “Slide to Unlock” » Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog


----------



## Glan (26. Oktober 2011)

WTF!!? Apple dreht durch mit den patenten. Stellt euch mal vor der erfinder des Rads hätte seine erfindung patentiert, dann müssten wir auf vierecken durch die gegend fahren.

Jetzt zählts, patentiert alles, was nicht hieb oder stichfest ist, bevor jemand anderer es tut!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Oktober 2011)

Einfach nur schwachsinn...


----------



## bulldozer (26. Oktober 2011)

hach ja, Apple mit den Patenten immer.. kennt man ja.

Einer der Gründe warum ich diesen Rotzladen nicht ausstehen kann, einfach nur noch erbärmlich.


----------



## 2fast4uall (26. Oktober 2011)

Nicht aufregen, Freunde. Lest euch einfach die News von netbooknews durch und lacht. Apple wird damit nicht durchkommen, weil sie mal wieder was geklaut haben...


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

2fast4uall schrieb:


> Wobei ich gerade wieder das hier gelesen habe, dass die Sache für Apple nicht einfach machen dürfte:
> 
> Feature Diebstahl #98 – Apple erhaelt Patent auf “Slide to Unlock” » Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog


Hast du dir das Video vom Neonode komplett angesehen?
Hab's nur ne Zeit lang geschaut und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist die Funktion da nicht zum Entsperren, sondern zur Steuerung.


----------



## Heli-Homer (26. Oktober 2011)

Sry aber apple begeht ein no-go nach dem nächsten :-/


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Video vom Neonode komplett angesehen?
> Hab's nur ne Zeit lang geschaut und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist die Funktion da nicht zum Entsperren, sondern zur Steuerung.



Die funktion ist sowohl zur steuerung da als auch zum entsperren. Schau mal ab 4:10 min... da siehst du es.


----------



## d00mfreak (26. Oktober 2011)

Wieder mal Niveau-Limbo bei der Schöpfungshöhe, und vielleicht sogar noch Prior Art. Jeder Türriegel entspricht dem Prinzip dieses Patents.
Zumal ein europäisches Patent in den Niederlanden (Samsung vs. Apple) bereits für ungültig erklärt wurde.

Naja, besser sicher nicht darüber aufregen.

Edit sagt: "Slide to Unlock!"


----------



## Adam West (26. Oktober 2011)

Da bleibt mir nur eins: klick 

hach ja, die Welt is schon was tolles...


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Die funktion ist sowohl zur steuerung da als auch zum entsperren. Schau mal ab 4:10 min... da siehst du es.


Hab's grade gesehen, stimmt aber nicht komplett mit dem Patent überein, da kein Entsperrbild verschoben wird.


----------



## Rizoma (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Video vom Neonode komplett angesehen?
> Hab's  nur ne Zeit lang geschaut und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist die  Funktion da nicht zum Entsperren, sondern zur Steuerung.



Hab das Video gesehen und die Geste ist zum Entsperren das führt er im Video auch mehrmals vor


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Lies den Startpost, da wird ein Entsperrbild erwähnt, das verschoben wird und das ist beim Neonode nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (26. Oktober 2011)

um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich so was von samsung erwartet, als rache für die runden ecken


----------



## blackout24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Das ist die krampfhafte Angst wieder in die Bedeutungslosigkeit zu rutschen ohne Jobs.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Das ist die krampfhafte Angst wieder in die Bedeutungslosigkeit zu rutschen ohne Jobs.


Und deswegen wurde das Patent auch 2009 beantragt, wo er noch lebte.


----------



## Freakless08 (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja. Vielleicht ist in 10 oder 15 Jahren Apple sowas was Rambus heute ist.


----------



## Rizoma (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Lies den Startpost, da wird ein Entsperrbild  erwähnt, das verschoben wird und das ist beim Neonode nicht  vorhanden.


 

Es geht um die entsperrfunktion per Gesten die über das Touchescreen gemacht werden und das dabei ein Bild verschoben wird wird zwar beim Patent erwähnt ist aber meiner Meinung eher nebensächlich da es nur die Funktion optisch unterstützt. Die geste ist hier der Knackpunkt und die gabs schon Jahre vor dem iPhone.


----------



## 2fast4uall (26. Oktober 2011)

Übrigens werde ich bald "Arschabwischen" zum Patent anmelden. Mal sehen, wir ihr euren dann sauber bekommt


----------



## Sinister213 (26. Oktober 2011)

Da steht ja was von einem vordefinierten Weg.
Also wenn man nur ein Pfad von Punkt A nach Punkt B ziehen müsste, wäre das umgangen da man ja den Pfad selber wählen kann.

Oder beim S II schiebt man ja auch das Bild einfach aus dem Rand um zu entsperren. 
Ist also ja auch was anderes.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Es geht um die entsperrfunktion per Gesten die über das Touchescreen gemacht werden und das dabei ein Bild verschoben wird wird zwar beim Patent erwähnt ist aber meiner Meinung eher nebensächlich da es nur die Funktion optisch unterstützt. Die geste ist hier der Knackpunkt und die gabs schon Jahre vor dem iPhone.


Es ist nicht nebensächlich, da es ohne Entsperrbild nicht gegen das Patent verstößt.


----------



## Adam West (26. Oktober 2011)

2fast4uall schrieb:


> Übrigens werde ich bald "Arschabwischen" zum Patent anmelden. Mal sehen, wir ihr euren dann sauber bekommt


 
Du meinst "slide to clean" ?


----------



## 2fast4uall (26. Oktober 2011)

Exakt. Beim SII kann man das Bild von links nach rechts, oben nach unten, was weiß ich wie drehen. Mann kann sogar das Bild noch im Kreis bewegen. Von daher mach ich mir keine Sorgen


----------



## Betschi (26. Oktober 2011)

Dass Apple spinnt, wissen wir schon lange


----------



## Rizoma (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nebensächlich, da es ohne Entsperrbild nicht gegen das Patent verstößt.



Wir werden uns wieder lesen wenn Apple den ersten wegen diesen Patentes verklagt und dann das Patent aufgehoben wird weil es das schon Jahre davor gab.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde, dass viele hier die Sache von der falschen Seite betrachten. Das schlimme daran ist doch nicht, dass eine Firma ein Patent einreicht. Das ist absolut legtim bzw. der Versuch ist absolut legitim.
Das schlimme ist doch, dass Patentämter für so etwas überhaupt ein Patent zusprechen. Das dürfte nicht sein,  aber das ist nicht Apples Fehler! 
Gleiches gilt für Patente für Geschmacksmuster o.Ä.


----------



## 2fast4uall (26. Oktober 2011)

Das Patentamt wurde wahrscheinlich mit neuen IPhones und Macs ausgestattet....


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

2fast4uall schrieb:


> Das Patentamt wurde wahrscheinlich mit neuen IPhones und Macs ausgestattet....



Das könnte natürlich sein.


----------



## zøtac (26. Oktober 2011)

Apple hat einen an der Klatsche, wenn man nur Müll produziert muss man sein Geld wohl mit Klagen verdienen


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Apple hat einen an der Klatsche, wenn man nur Müll produziert muss man sein Geld wohl mit Klagen verdienen


Ach deswegen wurden sie wegen 3G Chips verklagt, die sie seit Jahresanfang bei Intel kaufen, die die Technik schon lizensiert haben.


----------



## Ahab (26. Oktober 2011)

Das ist krank. Die machen mich krank...  Als nächstes werden Farben patentiert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ein Patent auf dunkelschwarz.


----------



## Poempel (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja Müll produzieren sie nun wirklich nicht. Aber mal sehen was jetzt aus Apple wird ohne Jobs. Das Patent an sich ist doch ganz okay... Meiner Meinung nach ist das Entsperren, gerade das von Samsung, anders und verstößt nicht gegen das Patent.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich staune das Apple noch kein Patent auf Smartphones hat.


----------



## CentaX (26. Oktober 2011)

Poempel schrieb:


> Naja Müll produzieren sie nun wirklich nicht. Aber mal sehen was jetzt aus Apple wird ohne Jobs. Das Patent an sich ist doch ganz okay... Meiner Meinung nach ist das Entsperren, gerade das von Samsung, anders und verstößt nicht gegen das Patent.


 
Und du meinst, dass Apple es dann einfach so durchgehen lassen wird? Die Definition ist ja, eine vordefinierte Geste ausführen ...

So, und egal, wie *******, extrem oder sonstwas mein Kommentar wirkt .. Ich hoffe, bald fangen die ersten Apple Stores an zu brennen. Die große Allgemeinheit kriegt ja leider nichts davon mit, es wäre eine so tolle Möglichkeit, Aufsehen zu erzeugen. So würde Apple vielleicht auch mal merken, dass man mit Bestechungen (ich kann mir viele Patente und Gerichtsentscheidungen nicht anders erklären) nicht immer durchkommen kann.. 

Was Apple hier probiert durchzusetzen, ist meiner Meinung nach noch um einige Zacken schärfer als der Krieg mit Samsung. Hier wollen die einfach ein gutes Feature von ALLEN Herstellern verbannen, um selber nen Vorteil zu haben - absolutes No-Go! Aufm Touchscreen werden halt Gesten aufgeführt, oder wollen die sich den Touchscreen auch patentieren lassen?! Ich hoffe mal, es gab schon Geräte vorm iPhone, die so entsperrt wurden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Kinder, verurteilt das System und nicht die Leute, die es ausnutzen.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

CentaX schrieb:
			
		

> Was Apple hier probiert durchzusetzen, ist meiner Meinung nach noch um einige Zacken schärfer als der Krieg mit Samsung. Hier wollen die einfach ein gutes Feature von ALLEN Herstellern verbannen, um selber nen Vorteil zu haben - absolutes No-Go! Aufm Touchscreen werden halt Gesten aufgeführt, oder wollen die sich den Touchscreen auch patentieren lassen?! Ich hoffe mal, es gab schon Geräte vorm iPhone, die so entsperrt wurden.



Wie schon gesagt, meckert darüber, dass solche Patente überhaupt zugesprochen werden.
Keine Patente für so einen Mist > keine Klagen. Ganz einfach!


----------



## Poempel (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja dagegen Klagen werden sie sowieso  
aber ob die die Klage dann gewinnen ist ne andere Sache... obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das das nicht gerade gerecht entschieden wird. Da fließt sicher eine Menge Geld.

btw: Apple Store anfackeln? Ich bin dabei


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Kinder, verurteilt das System und nicht die Leute, die es ausnutzen.



Genau das meine ich!


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Komisch, als sich MS das Umblättern einer Seite patentieren hat lassen, hat sich keiner aufgeregt.


----------



## master.of.war (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds immer wieder amüsant.
Wenn Apple ein neues Patent kriegt gibts immer einen riieessen Aufstand. Bei Google irgendwie nie


----------



## MiToKo (26. Oktober 2011)

Was hat Jobs noch mal in einem Interview für seine Biografie gesagt? Er wolle Android zerstören? Da sind sie ja schon auf dem Weg dahin und Win Phone 7 gleich mit.


PS: 


Ahab schrieb:


> Das ist krank. Die machen mich krank...  Als nächstes werden Farben patentiert.


 Hat die Telekom nicht nen Patent auf die Farbe, weil die Speziel für die Hergestellt wurde, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## jensi251 (26. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich, das ist auch ein Patent wert.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

MiToKo schrieb:
			
		

> Hat die Telekom nicht nen Patent auf die Farbe, weil die Speziel für die Hergestellt wurde, oder irre ich mich da?



Ich glaube die hatten das versucht, und auch Geschäfte bzw. Firmen verklagt deren Farben zu ähnlich waren, aber was daraus unter dem Strich geworden ist, weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Sinister213 (26. Oktober 2011)

Sparkasse hat sich ja anscheinend ebenfalls die Farbe Rot patentieren lassen.
Wobei Ich glaube das deren Patent nur für die Banken Branche zählt. 

Naja, sind alles unsinnige Patente und meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt das sowas überhaupt patentiert werden kann.

Aber wie gesagt Punkt A auf Punkt B ziehen. Kein vordefinierter Pfad oder wie beim S II regeln. Dürfte ja mit einem kleinen Update zu bewerkstelligen sein.
Hab bei meinem X10 jetzt auch schon den 3. Entsperrungsbildschirm auf Grund von Updates.


----------



## 2fast4uall (26. Oktober 2011)

CentaX schrieb:


> Hier wollen die einfach ein gutes Feature von ALLEN Herstellern verbannen, um selber nen Vorteil zu haben - absolutes No-Go!


 
Halten wir mal eins fest, falls es wirklich so kommen sollte und sie mit dem Patent Erfolg haben:

Aus Firmensicht, also quasi aus Konkurrenzsicht ist das schlichtweg genial!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (26. Oktober 2011)

master.of.war schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder amüsant.
> Wenn Apple ein neues Patent kriegt gibts immer einen riieessen Aufstand. Bei Google irgendwie nie


 
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Google das ganze nicht so offensichtlich macht. 
Bei Apple wird doch nur eine Idee nach der anderen gestohlen. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, Geräte mit einem derartigen Feature bereits 2005 auf dem Markt gesichtet zu haben.

Das einzige Gute was dieser widerwertige Abschaum derzeit vollbringt, ist die Schwächen des Systems aufzuzeigen. 
Vielleicht sollte man die ganze Sache umstrukturieren, so dass auf den Markt veröffentlichte Produkte mit einzigartigen Features automatisch ein Patent erhalten. Oder man sorgt zumindest dafür, dass die Beweiserfassung bei derartigen Patentansprüchen besser geregelt wird. 

Dürfte ja nicht allzu schwer nachzuweisen sein, dass derartige Geräte bereits von anderen Herstellern vor Apple veröffentlicht worden. Ob dabei ein Patent gemeldet worde sollte dabei zweitrangig sein. Denn Apple sollte damit jede Grundlage genommen werden, ein Patent auf derart abgekupferte Produkte zu erwerben.


----------



## Iceananas (26. Oktober 2011)

Es ist das US Patentamt, und Apple ist einer der kräftigeren Unternehmen der Staaten, also ist es nicht so verwunderlich dass die auf jeden Unfug ein Patent erteilen.

Das Patentrecht gehört grundsätzlich revolutioniert, so viel steht fest. 
Aber die Dreistigkeit, mit der Apple versucht das ganze System auszunutzen ist mir auch nur einmalig begegnet.

In Europa kommen sie mit dem Schwachsinn aber eh nicht durch, außer bei düsseldorfer Obstliebhaberinnen


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Komisch, wenn sich andere irgendwelche Banalitäten patentieren lassen, regt sich keiner auf, aber sobald irgendwo Apple steht, sammeln sich die Flames schneller als die Hater posten können.


----------



## Adam West (26. Oktober 2011)

Weil Apple einfach in letzter Zeit äußerst negativ auffällt.


----------



## xdevilx (26. Oktober 2011)

man sollte das jetzt nicht an apple festmachen. klar das jeder versucht sich was schützen zu lassen. hier ist eindeutig das patentrecht der dummen paranoiden UsAmerikaner  das problem

um übrigen kann man sicher sein das ein derartiges patent in der EU keinerlei rechtgrundlage bekommen dürfte


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> -Bei Apple wird doch nur eine Idee nach der anderen gestohlen.
> -Bin mir ziemlich sicher, Geräte mit einem derartigen Feature bereits 2005 auf dem Markt gesichtet zu haben.



Hast du irgendwelche Quellen, die deine beiden Aussagen belegen? Oder ist das nur mal ins Blaue hinein geflamed?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die ganze Sache umstrukturieren, so dass auf den Markt veröffentlichte Produkte mit einzigartigen Features automatisch ein Patent erhalten.


Da würde dir Apple sicher sofort zustimmen, da sie den ersten AppStore hatten. 


Adam West schrieb:


> Weil Apple einfach in letzter Zeit äußerst negativ auffält.


Nö, Apple steht nur deswegen immer in den News, weil man damit Klicks sammeln kann, oder denkst du, dass sich alle anderen untereinander nur deswegen verklagt haben, weil sie sich ein bisschen necken wollen?


----------



## JimSim (26. Oktober 2011)

Glan schrieb:


> WTF!!? Apple dreht durch mit den patenten. Stellt euch mal vor der erfinder des Rads hätte seine erfindung patentiert, dann müssten wir auf vierecken durch die gegend fahren.
> 
> Jetzt zählts, patentiert alles, was nicht hieb oder stichfest ist, bevor jemand anderer es tut!



Das Rad wurde bereits vor ein paar Jahren von nem Australier patentiert...


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

JimSim schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde bereits vor ein paar Jahren von nem Australier patentiert...


 
Tatsächlich. 2001. Wusste ich gar nicht


----------



## geo (26. Oktober 2011)

Apple baut halt auf Patente weil man sonst bald nirgends mehr Land sieht 
Der Laden ist in spätestens 10 Jahren das, was Rambus heute ist 
Gut ist das erst mal nicht, aber wenn Apple so weiter macht können die keine Hardware mehr verkaufen, da so ziemlich jeder der Rang und Namen hat und vor allem die Technik die Apple braucht keine Geschäfte mehr mit dem Laden macht 
Sehr clever Apple, nur weiter so, dann kommt ihr bald wieder dort an wo ihr vor ein paar Jahren rumgedümpelt seid!


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

@geo
Komisch, obwohl Apple gegen Samsung klagt, produzieren die weiterhin für sie. Ok, Apple ist auch der größte Kunde von Samsung.


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

2fast4uall schrieb:


> Wobei ich gerade wieder das hier gelesen habe, dass die Sache für Apple nicht einfach machen dürfte:
> 
> Feature Diebstahl #98 – Apple erhaelt Patent auf “Slide to Unlock” » Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog


Hab ich auch schon gelesen. Einfach nur peinlich von Apple...^^
Noch peinlicher ist es aber das so ein Patent quasi ungeprüft vergeben wird.

MfG


----------



## Adam West (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, Apple steht nur deswegen immer in den News, weil man damit Klicks sammeln kann, oder denkst du, dass sich alle anderen untereinander nur deswegen verklagt haben, weil sie sich ein bisschen necken wollen?



Ähm der Sinn meiner Aussage war: "Weil Apple einfach in letzter Zeit äußerst negativ auffällt." und das ist so. Da kannst du nicht einfach "nö" sagen und behaupten es wäre nicht so 
 Woran das liegt, obs nun klickgeile Seiten sind oder so, ist doch völlig egal!

MfG


----------



## _chris_ (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mal gehört das LG den Touchscreen erfunden hat, wenn die Klagen würden würde alles den Bach runter gehen. Verbessert mich wenn ich da falsch Informiert bin.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört das LG den Touchscreen erfunden hat, wenn die Klagen würden würde alles den Bach runter gehen. Verbessert mich wenn ich da falsch Informiert bin.



Hm. Keine Ahnung.
Das Patent für Multi-Touch Gesten an kapazitiven Touchscreens gehört jedenfalls Apple:

http://www.areamobile.de/news/19072-iphone-patent-apple-in-besitz-von-multitouch-und-gestensteuerung


----------



## geo (26. Oktober 2011)

@Nailgun

Was glaubst du wohl wie lange sich ein Konzern wie Samsung diesen Zustand antut?
Richtig, so lange die Lieferverträge noch laufen! 
Ich denke auch das man Apple nicht unbedingt als Kunden braucht, der Kosten Nutzen Faktor ist einfach nicht da. Die Frage ist verdient man mehr an Apple wenn man sie beliefert oder verdient man mehr wenn man Apple langfristig technologisch aushungert und die eigenen technologisch fortschrittlicheren Produkte auf den Markt drängt.
Im Grunde kranken die Smartphones nur am Betriebssystem, da etwas mehr liebe reingesteckt, dann klapperts auch mit den Nobs, die momentan ein Apple Gerät benutzen 

Bevor mir ein Apple nutzer an die Gurgel springt ........
Nicht alle Apple Nutzer sind Nobs, nur jeder Zweite 
Duck und wech


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Quellen, die deine beiden Aussagen belegen? Oder ist das nur mal ins Blaue hinein geflamed?


Punkt eins wurde schon oft genug aufgeziegt in diversen Threads dazu und Punkt zwei findest du in den ersteren Posts als Link und genau genommen war es sogar 2004. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

Gut, andere Hersteller sind ja sooooo viel besser

Patentstreit: LG fordert Verkaufsverbot von BMWs und Audis - Finanz-News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten




DaStash schrieb:


> Punkt eins wurde schon oft genug aufgeziegt in diversen Threads



Wir sind hier nicht in diversen Threads, sondern in diesem, und wenn er behauptet, dass Apple alles klaut, dann soll er das _faktisch_ belegen, oder solche Sprüche einfach lassen, da unnötig.


----------



## Kubiac (26. Oktober 2011)

Die Bande soll nur so weiter machen.
Damit verlieren sie immer mehr Sympatiepunkte bei den Leuten und somit auch Kunden.
Sie haben es nicht anders verdiehnt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ähm der Sinn meiner Aussage war: "Weil Apple einfach in letzter Zeit äußerst negativ auffällt." und das ist so. Da kannst du nicht einfach "nö" sagen und behaupten es wäre nicht so
> Woran das liegt, obs nun klickgeile Seiten sind oder so, ist doch völlig egal!
> 
> MfG


Doch, kann ich. 
Apple wird ja so hingestellt, als ob sie die Einzigen wären, die andere verklagen, was absoluter Blödsinn ist. 

@geo
Die Bezeichnung "größter Kunde" heisst schon einiges, aber natürlich schaut sich Apple auch nach Alternativen um, was man ja bei den 3G Chips sieht.


----------



## ryzen1 (26. Oktober 2011)

Immer wieder ein Wahnsinn was hier für ein Kindergarten ausbricht, sobald Apple zu lesen ist.
Verurteilt doch lieber das System, was solche Patente überhaupt möglich macht. Und nicht die Unternehmen, die es nutzen.
Ihr würdet nicht anders handeln wenn ihr ein solchen Unternehmen hättet, das ein fast unerschöpfliches Kapital hat.
Es wird sich immer aufgeführt, als hätte Apple euch den Lutscher weggenommen.
Wenn sie dadurch ihren Gewinn maximieren können, haben sie nichts falsch gemacht.
Der Sinn einer solchen Firma besteht zufällig darin Geld zu machen. :O

Und da können sich die Kiddies hier sonst wie aufregen, daran wird sich nichts ändern.
Gekauft werden deren Produkte auch weiterhin wie warme Semmeln.

Sehr interessant ist auch, dass sobald Patentklagen von anderen Unternehmen kommen, hier sich kein Schwein das Maul zerreißt.
Egal wie diese auch aussehen mögen. Ach darüber wird ja gar nicht berichtet. Gibt keine Klicks


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wir sind hier nicht in diversen Threads, sondern in diesem, und wenn er behauptet, dass Apple alles klaut, dann soll er das _faktisch_ belegen, oder solche Sprüche einfach lassen, da unnötig.


Ich finde es nur ein wenig sinnfrei und kleinlig es zu verlangen, wenn genau das in anderen Threads, wo du dran teilgenommen hast, bereits geklärt wurde. Aber bitte, hier stellvertretend eine Zusammenfassung von mir.:



> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind. Hier mal ein paar Beispiele wo Apple eindeutig kopiert hat.^^
> Braun-Design inspiriert iPhone Rechner | Plagiat.ch - fremde Federn rupfen
> http://polente.de/wp-content/uploads.../ipod-comp.jpg
> 1960s Braun Products Hold the Secrets to Apple's Future
> ...


 
Und dann noch slide to unlock aus dem Jahre 2004 also 5 Jahre vor Patentantrag. 
Feature Diebstahl #98 – Apple erhaelt Patent auf “Slide to Unlock” » Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog

MfG


----------



## proxgame (26. Oktober 2011)

geo schrieb:


> @Nailgun
> 
> Was glaubst du wohl wie lange sich ein Konzern wie Samsung diesen Zustand antut?
> Richtig, so lange die Lieferverträge noch laufen!
> Ich denke auch das man Apple nicht unbedingt als Kunden braucht, der Kosten Nutzen Faktor ist einfach nicht da. Die Frage ist verdient man mehr an Apple wenn man sie beliefert oder verdient man mehr wenn man Apple langfristig technologisch aushungert und die eigenen technologisch fortschrittlicheren Produkte auf den Markt drängt.


 Denke nicht dass das so kommen wird. Außerdem kann man auch den Spieß umdrehen: Apple ist nicht mehr von Samsung abhängig, da sie schon lange auf eine Lieferantenvariabilität und -vielfalt hinarbeiten.



Adam West schrieb:


> Ähm der Sinn meiner Aussage war: "Weil Apple  einfach in letzter Zeit äußerst negativ auffällt." und das ist so. Da  kannst du nicht einfach "nö" sagen und behaupten es wäre nicht so
> Woran das liegt, obs nun klickgeile Seiten sind oder so, ist doch völlig egal!
> 
> MfG


 
Ich denke Nailgun behält da Recht: Es ist wirklich so dass von Apple  wirklich sehr viel in den News steht um viele Klicks zu erreichen. Man  beachte die steigende Anzahl von Apple News hier im Forum und anderswo.  Ob die News nun negativ zu bewerten sind ist wohl subjektiv, also ist  sein Widerspruch berechtigt. Komischerweise hört man hier nie etwas  positives zu Apple?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

@DaStash
Jetzt verlinkst du schon wieder das QBowl. 

Was hat Apple denn da geklaut?
Den schlechten Touchscreen?
Das Nichtvorhandensein von Apps?
Den lahmen Browser?


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

@ DaStash

Wie geil
Der (alte) iPhone Taschenrechner sieht aus wie einer von Braun aus den Siebzigern. Was für ein Diebstahl
Und Apples Design ähnelt (!) alten Braun Produkten. Super geklaut

Made my day


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ DaStash
> 
> Wie geil
> Der (alte) iPhone Taschenrechner sieht aus wie einer von Braun aus den Siebzigern. Was für ein Diebstahl
> ...


Du hast eine Frage gestellt und die Antwort erhalten. Was du daraus machst ist dein Ding. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Was hat Apple denn da geklaut?
> Den schlechten Touchscreen?
> Das Nichtvorhandensein von Apps?
> Den lahmen Browser?


Uh, schwere Frage. Warte mal...., dass ähm... ähm... Design??!! 


MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab vier Fragen gestellt und keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## masterpiece1970 (26. Oktober 2011)

Da vergeht einem ja das apfel essen... wann lassen sie sich den biss in den apfel patentieren???
es geht einfach nur um kohle und nicht wirklich um den schutz geistigen eigentums oder wieso machen die so ein aufhebens darum???
wo wäre die menschheit heute, wenn sich schon früher jeder erfinder alles hätte patentieren lassen? wer hat das rad erfunden? 
ich werde mir sicher kein apple produkt kaufen, zumal ich mir das sowieso nicht leisten kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du hast eine Frage gestellt und die Antwort erhalten. Was du daraus machst ist dein Ding.



Ich schließe mich da der Meinung des Autors des Artikels an, der das nicht als plumpes Kopieren oder Klauen sieht, sondern als Hommage an die Design Philosophie von Dieter Rams, die der von Jonathan Ives entspricht, und als Evolution von klassischen Konzepten.


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab vier Fragen gestellt und keine Antwort bekommen.


Dann lies halt richtig. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

@masterpiece
Jeder Firma geht es um Kohle, aber nur Apple wird dafür verurteilt. 

@DaStash
Schön langsam mußt du dich entscheiden, wo sie das Design geklaut haben. 
Das QBowl hatte keine App, ausserdem haben wir uns doch darauf geeinigt, dass ein Display mit bunten Icons Standard ist, aber so was vergisst man wohl leicht, wenn man flamen will.


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> ausserdem haben wir uns doch darauf geeinigt, dass ein Display mit bunten Icons Standard ist, aber so was vergisst man wohl leicht, wenn man flamen will.


Nailgung, im Patent steht es aber drinne und ganau das ist doch der Punkt. Darum sagen ja alle das es von der Sache her nichtig ist. Es besteht nur deshalb weil es "ungeprüft" vergeben wird. Aber schön das es ein dutzend Threads zu dem Thema benötigt, bis du das auch einsiehst. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Es geht um das gesamte(!!) Geschmacksmuster...

Sonst könnte Apple ja jeden Hersteller verklagen, der irgendwas mit einem Display auf den Markt bringt.

Hast du das jetzt nach nem dutzend Threads kapiert?


----------



## Sand0r (26. Oktober 2011)

Glan schrieb:


> WTF!!? Apple dreht durch mit den patenten. Stellt euch mal vor der erfinder des Rads hätte seine erfindung patentiert, dann müssten wir auf vierecken durch die gegend fahren.
> 
> Jetzt zählts, patentiert alles, was nicht hieb oder stichfest ist, bevor jemand anderer es tut!



Made my Day!!!


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es geht um das gesamte(!!) Geschmacksmuster...
> 
> Sonst könnte Apple ja jeden Hersteller verklagen, der irgendwas mit einem Display auf den Markt bringt.


Zentrierte Bildschirme und eine ergonomische Form zwecks verbesserter Haptik findest du also nicht Standart, dass ist dann was, innovativ? Außerdem reicht auch ein Punkt um dem Geschmacksmuster in der Form nicht statt zu geben, da es in der Aufführung nicht separiert sondern alle Punkte in "einem" Antrag angibt. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Richtig, alle Punkte in einem(!) Antrag und darum geht's, den Rest brauche ich hoffentlich nicht wiederholen.

Schau dir mal das neue Razr an, es geht wohl doch komplett anders.


----------



## Intelfan (26. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch einfach nur Oberlächerlich.. So was kann doch nicht Rechtens sein. Samsungs klage wird abgeschmettert, weil diese Patente ja nun mal Standard wären. Und jetzt kommt Apple mit so was, was eigentlich auch als Standard gelten sollte und kommt damit auch noch durch? Da kann mir keiner erzählen das das alles mit Rechten Dingen zugeht. Aber man wird sich wohl damit abfinden müssen, das die Applesekte mit allem Recht bekommt und es demnächst dann nur noch einen Hersteller auf diesem Markt gibt, weil Apple rund um sich rum alles Patentieren lässt.. 

Einfach nur lächerlich das ganze!


----------



## spionkaese (26. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zentrierte Bildschirme und eine ergonomische Form zwecks verbesserter Haptik findest du also nicht Standart, dass ist dann was, innovativ? Außerdem reicht auch ein Punkt um dem Geschmacksmuster in der Form nicht statt zu geben, da es in der Aufführung nicht separiert sondern alle Punkte in "einem" Antrag angibt.
> 
> MfG


 
Genau. Vorher waren alle Handys (und technischen Geräte allgemein) 5-eckig und 2-3 kg schwer!


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

@Intelfan
Dass Samsung kein Verkaufsverbot für das 4S durchsetzen konnte liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass Apple die 3G Chips seit Jahresanfang bei Intel kauft, welche die Technologie schon lizensiert haben und vielleicht auch daran, dass sie nach 4 Jahren etwas spät drauf kommen. 

@spionkaese
Müssen jetzt alle Handys wie iPhones aussehen, weil sie sonst schlecht in der Hand liegen?


----------



## pibels94 (26. Oktober 2011)

erstmal ein Hallo an die üblichen Verdächtigen 

ich les immer "der Gerät"  


und die Aktion von Apple: naja, ich sags mal so:


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Genau. Vorher waren alle Handys (und technischen Geräte allgemein) 5-eckig und 2-3 kg schwer!


Hahaha, jaa. Eigentlich nicht schwer zu verstehen?!  

MfG


----------



## cloth82 (26. Oktober 2011)

hoffentlich baut samsung jetzt einfach mal nen fingerabdruckscanner ein.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> erstmal ein Hallo an die üblichen Verdächtigen


 
Hallöle!

Fehlt nur noch McClaine, dann sind wir wieder alle beisammen


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hahaha, jaa. Eigentlich nicht schwer zu verstehen?!
> 
> MfG


Entscheide dich mal...
Müssen jetzt alles Handys wie das iPhone aussehen, weil es nicht anders geht, dann wären alle anderen Handys Plagiate und müssten vom Markt genommen werden, oder können sie auch anders aussehen und es müssen nur die paar vom Markt genommen werden, die genau so aussehen?

Da wären wir wieder bei euren Widersprüchen. 

@Cook
Nö, TacTic mit seiner Hater Sig fehlt noch.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hab's grade gesehen, stimmt aber nicht komplett mit dem Patent überein, da kein Entsperrbild verschoben wird.



Das muss es auch nicht, da im Patent ja auch steht: 





> Das Gerät wird entsperrt, wenn der Kontakt mit dem Display mit einer vordefinierten Geste übereinstimmt.


----------



## exa (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Lies den Startpost, da wird ein Entsperrbild erwähnt, das verschoben wird und das ist beim Neonode nicht vorhanden.


 
Nach dieser Logik verstösst man dann halt nicht gegen das Patent, wenn man kein Entsperrbild hat, voila, Problem gelöst...

Im Ernst: Demnächst wird noch die Luft zum kühlen patentiert, so ein Käse!!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das muss es auch nicht, da im Patent ja auch steht:


Es geht aber ums gesamte Patent und nicht um Teile davon, sonst würde man ja mit nem Lockscreen schon dagegen verstossen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (26. Oktober 2011)

Hatte Samsung nicht schon mit dem Neonode N1m eine ähnliche Technik .


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hat Samsung ein Patent drauf?


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Entscheide dich mal...
> Müssen jetzt alles Handys wie das iPhone aussehen, weil es nicht anders geht, dann wären alle anderen Handys Plagiate und müssten vom Markt genommen werden, oder können sie auch anders aussehen und es müssen nur die paar vom Markt genommen werden, die genau so aussehen?
> 
> Da wären wir wieder bei euren Widersprüchen.


1.) War das ein Beispiel auf die Frage zu den Quellen die zeigen das Apple auch klaut.
2.) Geht es in dem Geschmacksmuster um Tablets und nicht um Smartphones, worauf jedoch die auch die Feststellung von Spionkäse anwendbar ist. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, TacTic mit seiner Hater Sig fehlt noch.



Ach ja, den hätte ich beinahe vergessen


----------



## Memphys (26. Oktober 2011)

2fast4uall schrieb:


> Übrigens werde ich bald "Arschabwischen" zum Patent anmelden. Mal sehen, wir ihr euren dann sauber bekommt


 
Denk an die japanischen Toiletten mit dem Wasserstrahl xD


----------



## El Sativa (26. Oktober 2011)

jo, die hamse einfach nicht mehr alle. ich lehne mich mal zurück und lach ne runde.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) War das ein Beispiel auf die Frage zu den Quellen die zeigen das Apple auch klaut.
> 2.) Geht es in dem Geschmacksmuster um Tablets und nicht um Smartphones, worauf jedoch die auch die Feststellung von Spionkäse anwendbar ist.
> 
> MfG


Und was hat denn Apple geklaut, ausser den Rahmen von nem Taschenrechner, den heute fast keiner kennt?
Das QBowl hatte keine Apps, sondern nur ein Menü, genau so wie z.B. das N94, ausserdem ist das Design anders, sonst müssten viele Handys vom Markt genommen werden.


----------



## Adam West (26. Oktober 2011)

proxgame schrieb:


> Ich denke Nailgun behält da Recht: Es ist wirklich so dass von Apple  wirklich sehr viel in den News steht um viele Klicks zu erreichen. Man  beachte die steigende Anzahl von Apple News hier im Forum und anderswo.  Ob die News nun negativ zu bewerten sind ist wohl subjektiv, also ist  sein Widerspruch berechtigt. Komischerweise hört man hier nie etwas  positives zu Apple?


 
Das ändert nichts an dem von mir geäußerten Fakt, dass Apple in letzter Zeit negativ auffällt  Egal, wie, was, wo, warum, wieso, etc...



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Immer wieder ein Wahnsinn was hier für ein Kindergarten ausbricht, sobald Apple zu lesen ist.
> Verurteilt doch lieber das System, was solche Patente überhaupt möglich macht. Und nicht die Unternehmen, die es nutzen.
> Ihr würdet nicht anders handeln wenn ihr ein solchen Unternehmen hättet, das ein fast unerschöpfliches Kapital hat.
> Es wird sich immer aufgeführt, als hätte Apple euch den Lutscher weggenommen.
> ...



Soso und das Apple nun schon anfängt mittelständische Unternehmen zu verklagen, weil ihr Logo wie ein Apfel aussieht ist natürlich gesetzeskonform, das stimmt, ändert aber nichts dran, dass Apple sich mitlerweile an wirklich "moralischen" Grenzen bewegt, wenn sie sogar anfangen, kleine "Unternehmen" zu vernichten!



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Und da können sich die Kiddies hier sonst wie aufregen, daran wird sich nichts ändern.
> Gekauft werden deren Produkte auch weiterhin wie warme Semmeln.



Das stimmt allerdings, die Apple Käufer leisten ihren Riesenbeitrag dazu.



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant ist auch, dass sobald Patentklagen von anderen Unternehmen kommen, hier sich kein Schwein das Maul zerreißt.
> Egal wie diese auch aussehen mögen. Ach darüber wird ja gar nicht berichtet. Gibt keine Klicks



Klar, weil Apple nunmal aktuell ganz oben bei Klatsch und Tratsch steht. Ist doch normal, dass sich nur das Maul bei Topthemen zerissen wird 

Du leistest doch auch grad deinen Beitrag und treibst die Diskussion an...

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Du leistest doch auch grad deinen Beitrag und treibst die Diskussion an...
> 
> MfG


Tja, sowas kommt vor. 

Apple fällt nur deswegen negativer als andere auf, weil sie ständig in den News stehen, obwohl andere auch nichts anderes machen.


----------



## streega (26. Oktober 2011)

2fast4uall schrieb:


> Wobei ich gerade wieder das hier gelesen habe, dass die Sache für Apple nicht einfach machen dürfte:
> 
> Feature Diebstahl #98 – Apple erhaelt Patent auf “Slide to Unlock” » Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog


 
Hammer ... das ist die schöne Wirtschaftswelt ... "frech kommt weiter" !!!!


----------



## exa (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Kinder, verurteilt das System und nicht die Leute, die es ausnutzen.



Wieso sollte ich? Wo bleibt der gesunde Menschenverstand? Aber dir ist wohl lieber, wenn Gesetzbücher noch ein paar tausend Seiten mehr bekommen, und Gerichtsverfahren in Zukunft nicht nur Jahre, sondern Jahrzehnte dauern, weil alles haarklein geregelt ist und gesunder Menschenverstand sowieso mal total unnötig ist? Man sollte Techniken patentieren lassen können, klar.... aber doch bitte nicht deren Anwendung!



MiToKo schrieb:


> Hat die Telekom nicht nen Patent auf die Farbe, weil die Speziel für die Hergestellt wurde, oder irre ich mich da?



korrekt, die Telekom hat sich extra für ihr Logo eine neue Farbe erstellen lassen, welche dann geschützt wurde. Das hat was mit Markenerkennung zu tun... Milka hat sich auch sein lila extra machen lassen, und es gibt Farben, die man nicht verwenden darf, weil sie für Staatsfahrzeuge verwendet werden. zb Das rot der Feuerwehr, das rot der Krankenwagen etc



Nailgun schrieb:


> Da würde dir Apple sicher sofort zustimmen, da sie den ersten AppStore hatten.



Aber nicht die Apps zuerst...


----------



## Adam West (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Apple fällt nur deswegen negativer als andere auf, weil sie ständig in den News stehen_,_ obwohl andere auch nichts anderes machen.


 
Das sage ich schon die ganze Zeit 
Sie sind eben aktuell *der *Klatsch und Tratsch!

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

@exa
Mit der Aussage bezüglich Markenerkennung widersprichst du dir selbst und der Menschenverstand im Kapitalismus ist Gewinnmaximierung und das machen alle.

@Adam
Du hast auch gesagt, dass Apple sehr negativ auffällt und das hat halt den Grund.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

exa schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte ich? Wo bleibt der gesunde Menschenverstand? Aber dir ist wohl lieber, wenn Gesetzbücher noch ein paar tausend Seiten mehr bekommen, und Gerichtsverfahren in Zukunft nicht nur Jahre, sondern Jahrzehnte dauern, weil alles haarklein geregelt ist und gesunder Menschenverstand sowieso mal total unnötig ist? Man sollte Techniken patentieren lassen können, klar.... aber doch bitte nicht deren Anwendung!



Warum sollte das Gesetzbuch ein paar tausend Seiten mehr bekommen???
Es geht sich doch nur um eine Neuregelung des Patentrechts, damit beispielsweise Geschmacksmuster nicht mehr patentiert werden können....


----------



## HobbyDaddler (26. Oktober 2011)

Das kommt ja nicht von alleine oder ?
Recht haben sie, ganz einfach. Würd ich auch machen, wenn alle mein Produkt faken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Gesetzbuch ein paar tausend Seiten mehr bekommen???
> Es geht sich doch nur um eine Neuregelung des Patentrechts, damit beispielsweise Geschmacksmuster nicht mehr patentiert werden können....


Nur sollten halt dann Produkte, die zum Verwechseln ähnlich aussehen, auch nicht erlaubt sein, was dann aber schwer geht.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Nur sollten halt dann Produkte, die zum Verwechseln ähnlich aussehen, auch nicht erlaubt sein, was dann aber schwer geht.



Klagen kann man auch ohne Patent, wenn sich Sachen zu ähnlich sehen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (26. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Quellen, die deine beiden Aussagen belegen? Oder ist das nur mal ins Blaue hinein geflamed?


 
Aussage no. 1 ist offensichtlich, schaut man sich mal die derzeitige Situation an in der Wahrlos Firmen verklagt werden, und jenen teils ihre Patentrechte unter den Hintern weggestohlen werden.

Zu 2 würde ich dir raten, einmal die Neonode N1 Windows CE Reihe zu googeln. Das alleine beweist, dass die Technologie schon Jahre vor Apple verfügbar war. 

Mir schon klar, dass das euch Apple Überfans nicht passt. Steve Jobs hat euch ja auch selbst jetzt noch bei euren wichtigsten Körperteil. Eurem Portemonaie.

@Nailgun

Den ersten Appstore im Namen vielleicht. Auf die Funktionalität bezogen, kann das wohl nur ein besonders naiver Appleianer glauben.


----------



## fuddles (26. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe mittlerweile aufgehört Äpfel und "Apple"pie zu essen ! So, Protest muss sein


----------



## Adam West (26. Oktober 2011)

@Nailgun: Ich habe von Anfang an darauf hingewiesen, dass Apple in letzter Zeit nunmal negativ auffällt, mehr habe ich nicht behauptet, außerdem sind die Gründe, warum das so ist, doch völlig belanglos in Bezug auf meine Aussage, es ändert nichts dran. Die Unterhaltung über die Gründe, warum es so ist, hast du erst angestimmt, obwohl das nach wie vor, nichts an meiner Aussage ändert 

Siehs doch einfach mal ein... 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Tja, sowas kommt vor.
> 
> Apple fällt nur deswegen negativer als andere auf, weil sie ständig in den News stehen, obwohl andere auch nichts anderes machen.


Du musst den Gedanken weiterführen. Warum stehen Sie denn so oft in "letzter" Zeit in den News? Könnte das eventuell etwas mit der gnadenlosen Klagewut zu tun haben die ausschliesslich auf Marktverdrängung und keine Lizensgebühren abziehlt, so wie es üblich ist? Knickknack? 

Naja, welche Einstellung Herr Jobs hatte und Apple immer noch hat kann man ja sehr gut in der Biografie sehen.
Man muss von Glück reden, dass solche Leute nicht in der Politik, in verantwortlichen Positionen sitzen.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Aussage no. 1 ist offensichtlich, schaut man sich mal die derzeitige Situation an in der Wahrlos Firmen verklagt werden, und jenen teils ihre Patentrechte unter den Hintern weggestohlen werden.
> 
> Zu 2 würde ich dir raten, einmal die Neonode N1 Windows CE Reihe zu googeln. Das alleine beweist, dass die Technologie schon Jahre vor Apple verfügbar war.
> 
> Mir schon klar, dass das euch Apple Überfans nicht passt. Steve Jobs hat euch ja auch selbst jetzt noch bei euren wichtigsten Körperteil. Eurem Portemonaie.


Apple kauft die 3G Chips nicht mehr bei Samsung, sondern bei Intel und die haben die Technologie lizensieren lassen, ausserdem wurden Samsung die Rechte nicht aberkannt, sondern Apple zu Lizenzzahlungen für die letzten 4 Jahre aufgefordert. 

Das Neonode hatte eine Geste zum Entsperren und kein Slide to unlock.

@Adam West
Du hast es so rüber gebracht, als ob nur Apple negativ auffällt. 

@DaStash
Dass Android eine geklaute Idee ist, gibt sogar Eric Schmidt zu, sonst hätte er Jobs nicht Geld angeboten und du wärst auch sauer, wenn jemand deine Ideen klaut. 
Was eine Firma mit Klagen erreichen will, ist deren Sache, aber jeder träumt von einem Monopol, oder denkst du, dass sich andere über Konkurenz freuen?
Naja, Samsung vielleicht, sonst müssten sie Leute fürs Design bezahlen. 
Apple steht ständig in den News, weil man damit Klicks sammeln kann, vor allem bei Android Usern.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Aussage no. 1 ist offensichtlich, schaut man sich mal die derzeitige Situation an in der Wahrlos Firmen verklagt werden, und jenen teils ihre Patentrechte unter den Hintern weggestohlen werden.



Das ist deine Aussage bzw. deine Meinung, aber wo sind die faktischen Belege, dass Apple ständig klaut?



> Mir schon klar, dass das euch Apple Überfans nicht passt. Steve Jobs hat euch ja auch selbst jetzt noch bei euren wichtigsten Körperteil. Eurem Portemonaie.



Tolle Aussage.
Ich bin von nichts und niemandem Fan. Zu alt um mich an einem Schwachsinn wie Fangehabe aufzuhalten.
Nur weil ich mich nicht an Lästereien über Apple beteilige, oder eine andere Meinung vertrete, heißt das nicht, dass ich ein Fan bin.
Aber das lernst du irgendwann auch noch





DaStash schrieb:


> Man muss von Glück reden, dass solche Leute nicht in der Politik, in verantwortlichen Positionen sitzen.



Stimmt. Da ist mir ein Silvio Berlusconi auch lieber


----------



## spionkaese (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Apple kauft die 3G Chips nicht mehr bei Samsung, sondern bei Intel und die haben die Technologie lizensieren lassen, ausserdem wurden Samsung die Rechte nicht aberkannt, sondern Apple zu Lizenzzahlungen für die letzten 4 Jahre aufgefordert.
> 
> Das Neonode hatte eine *Geste zum Entsperren* und kein Slide to unlock.
> 
> ...


Laut Patent geht es aber genau darum.
Nämlich eine beliebige Geste die das Gerät entsperrt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Dann lies den Startpost noch mal durch, denn dort geht es nicht um eine simple Geste.


----------



## Adam West (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @Adam West
> Du hast es so rüber gebracht, als ob nur Apple negativ auffällt.


 
Habe ich nicht!


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Doch, hast du, aber keine Sorge, das ist zur Zeit modern.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Oktober 2011)

Im Moment fällt Apple aber generell negativ auf


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Im Moment fällt Apple aber generell negativ auf


Das ist Ansichtssache und wenn's stört, dann beschwer dich bei den Newsschreibern. 

Als sich MS das Seiten umblättern patentieren lassen hat, hat sich keiner aufgeregt, obwohls das schon vorher gab. 
Als sich alle Hersteller gegenseitig verklagt haben, hat sich auch keiner grossartig aufgeregt. 

Nur wenn Apple sowas macht, ist es ein Problem.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (26. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist deine Aussage bzw. deine Meinung, aber wo sind die faktischen Belege, dass Apple ständig klaut?


 
Habe jetzt keine Zeit sämtliche Fälle von hinten aufzurollen (muss gleich nochmal auf Arbeit), aber um dir nur mal eine kleine Idee davon zu geben, was Apple schon alles patentieren lassen wollte bzw. hat:

1. Die Farbe weiß 
2. Das Design ihres iPads (insbesondere die runden Ecken und der flache Körper), welches so ziemlich komplett von anderen Geräten abgekupfert wurde. Vorallem bei Stanley Kubricks 2001: Odysee im Weltraum und Startrek Next Generation wurde da gut abgeschaut. 

3. Den Apfel als Firmenlogo bzw. das blanke Auftauchen des Terminus Apple in einem Firmennamen (vor 3 Tagen wurde deswegen auch dem Café Apfelkind in Bonn eine Abmahung übermittelt) 

4. 3G/4G

5. slide to unlock

6. Der Terminus AppStore bzw. AppletStore.

Apple ist einfach Gift für den Kapitalismus. Der Krebs, der das Immunsystem gegen seinen Träger richtet und sich von Innen nach Außen frisst. Alle Schlupflöcher, alle gesetzlichen Ungereimtheiten werden von Apple schamlos auslotet wie von kaum einer anderen Firma. Ich bin beileibe immer ein Feind von Anti-Trust Gesetzen gewesen. Aber hier würde ich die Umsetzung für Gerechtfertigt halten. Im Gegensatz zu Standard Oil hat Apple nie etwas für die Menschheit getan. Weder eine besonders kundenfreundliche Preispolitik, noch besondere Innovationen.


@Nailgun

Weißt du überhaupt, was Slide to Unlock ist? Das ist eine Geste. Eine Geste, die so ziemlich dem entspricht, was es bereits beim Neonode gab.



> Nur wenn Apple sowas macht, ist es ein Problem.



Dreimal darfst du raten warum. 
Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass bei den meisten Firmen Abstände von mehreren Jahren zwischen einer Patentklage und der nächsten liegen. 
Und vorallem wohl auch daran, dass kaum eine andere Firma mit dermaßen dreisten Patentklagen bisher durchgekommen ist. Was wohl den Verdacht nahe legt, dass da bei den Patentämtern und Gerichten etwas nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen kann.


----------



## Dennisth (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das ist Ansichtssache und wenn's stört, dann beschwer dich bei den Newsschreibern.
> 
> Als sich MS das Seiten umblättern patentieren lassen hat, hat sich keiner aufgeregt, obwohls das schon vorher gab.
> Als sich alle Hersteller gegenseitig verklagt haben, hat sich auch keiner grossartig aufgeregt.
> ...



Es ist etwas anderes, sich etwas patentieren zu lassen aber nicht zu klagen oder sich extra erfolgreiche Funktionen zu patentieren, obwohl diese Standart sind, aber dann wegen der Angst vor einem freien Markt alles verklagen was bei 3 nicht auf dem Baum ist.

@Topic:

Ach ja wie schön Apple sich mal wieder bei anderen bedient und damit Geld machen will. Muss wohl viele neue iPhone 4S und iMacs im Patentamt geben


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

@AMDFan2005
Bei Slide to Unlock wird etwas bewegt und darum geht es in dem Patent, wenn's nicht so wäre, wurde es ungefähr so lauten: Lockscreen wird mit einer Geste entfernt. 

1. Andere Firmen haben sich auch Farben patentieren lassen und es gibt unterschiedliche Arten von weiss. 
2. Wenn andere kein Patent auf ihr Design haben, ist das nicht Apples Schuld, aber irgendwas muss man ja machen, um sich vor den Trittbrettfahrern zu schützen. 
3. Ferrari verklagt jedes springende Pferd. 
4. Die Technologie?
5. Berechtigt, da Markenerkennung. 
6. Sie waren damit auch die Ersten.

@Dennisth
Wenn jemand nicht klagt, ist das seine Entscheidung und wie gesagt, jede Firma hätte gerne ein Monopol.


----------



## KrHome (26. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du musst den Gedanken weiterführen. Warum stehen Sie denn so oft in "letzter" Zeit in den News? Könnte das eventuell etwas mit der gnadenlosen Klagewut zu tun haben die ausschliesslich auf Marktverdrängung und keine Lizensgebühren abziehlt, so wie es üblich ist? Knickknack?


Quatsch. Jeden Tag laufen unzählige Verfahren kleinerer und größerer Unternehmen bezüglich Sortenschutz, Geschmacksmustern, Patenten, Urheberrechten usw. Ganz normaler Geschäftsalltag! Da gibt es viele interessante Fälle, wie diesen hier sogar im kleinen regionalen Kreis und einem darauf spezialisierten Anwalt geht so schnell nicht die Arbeit aus. 

*@topic:*
Ich kann mich noch an die Vorstellung des ersten iPhone erinnern (Aufzeichnung gibt's bei Youtube). Da wurde das Slide to unlock Feature extra herausgestellt und nachdem ich es in meinem Android Smartphone auch vorgefunden hatte, hab ich mich schon gefragt, wieso sich Apple das nicht hat schützen lassen.



> Naja, welche Einstellung Herr Jobs hatte und Apple immer noch hat kann man ja sehr gut in der Biografie sehen.
> Man muss von Glück reden, dass solche Leute nicht in der Politik, in verantwortlichen Positionen sitzen.


Ach du hast die Biografie schon gelesen? Ich kenne nur die zwei aus dem Kontext gezogenen und ins Deutsche übersetzen Sätze über die es hier letztens eine News gab.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt keine Zeit sämtliche Fälle von hinten aufzurollen (muss gleich nochmal auf Arbeit), aber um dir nur mal eine kleine Idee davon zu geben, was Apple schon alles patentieren lassen wollte bzw. hat:
> 1. Die Farbe weiß
> 2. Das Design ihres iPads (insbesondere die runden Ecken und der flache Körper), welches so ziemlich komplett von anderen Geräten abgekupfert wurde. Vorallem bei Stanley Kubricks 2001: Odysee im Weltraum und Startrek Next Generation wurde da gut abgeschaut.
> 3. Den Apfel als Firmenlogo bzw. das blanke Auftauchen des Terminus Apple in einem Firmennamen (vor 3 Tagen wurde deswegen auch dem Café Apfelkind in Bonn eine Abmahung übermittelt)
> ...



Und was soll diese tolle Auflistung???? 
Andere Firmen lassen sich genau so viele sinnige oder unsinnige Dinge patentieren (oder versuchen es zumindest).
Die Telekom lässt sich beispielsweise Magenta patentieren.
Also hört bitte mal auf so zu tun, als wäre Apple die einzige Firma die fragwürdige Patente einreicht, denn das sind sie nicht.
Genau so wenig ist Apple die einzige Firma, die versucht ihre Patente vor Gericht zu schützen, wie mein Beispiel mit LG zeigt, die Autos von Audi und BMW verbieten lassen wollen, wegen ein paar LED Leuchten.

Und das Beispiel mit 2001 ist genau so albern, wie das Beispiel mit dem Braun Taschenrechner....

Ansonsten hat Nailgun eigentlich schon alles zu deiner Liste gesagt.


----------



## Adam West (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Doch, hast du, aber keine Sorge, das ist zur Zeit modern.



Wenn man keine Argumente hat wird man also pedantisch bzw. pingelig, ja?
Gut, dass ich dir diese Eigenart schonmal zuordnen kann.  Das Fehlen des Wortes "generell" (oder ähnlich) verändert noch lange nicht den Sinn meines Satzes in dein Ansichtsschema 

Aber nun gut, genug offtopic.



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Im Moment fällt Apple aber generell negativ auf


 
 

MfG


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Oktober 2011)

Einfach nur lächerlich. Und das sage ich als Freund von OS X


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Quatsch. Jeden Tag laufen unzählige Verfahren kleinerer und größerer Unternehmen bezüglich Sortenschutz, Geschmacksmustern, Patenten, Urheberrechten usw. Ganz normaler Geschäftsalltag! Da gibt es viele interessante Fälle, wie diesen hier sogar im kleinen regionalen Kreis und einem darauf spezialisierten Anwalt geht so schnell nicht die Arbeit aus.


 Klar laufen jeden Tag unzählige Verfahren bei unzähligen Firmen. Ich denke es ist unstrittig wenn man feststellt das es bei Apple seit geraumer Zeit auffällig gehäuft auftritt. Darum ging es. 


> Ach du hast die Biografie schon gelesen? Ich kenne nur die zwei aus dem Kontext gezogenen und ins Deutsche übersetzen Sätze über die es hier letztens eine News gab.


Inwiefern denn aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen?
Darüber gab es im Übrigen nicht nur hier, sondern auch in zahlreichen anderen Medien große Berichte. Unter anderem golem.de, PCGH/Main, spiegel.de, heise.de etc..

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Argumente hat wird man also pedantisch bzw. pingelig, ja?


So wie es aussieht, ja. 

Das ist zwar vom letzten Jahr, aber bis jetzt hat sich nichts geändert: Klick
Also was macht Apple, was nicht alle anderen auch machen?

@DaStash
Deine Berichte haben alle nur die vorhin erwähnten Sachen behandelt und ich glaube kaum, dass Jobs ne A-Bombe bekommen hätte, höchstens ne iBombe.


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das ist zwar vom letzten Jahr, aber bis jetzt hat sich nichts geändert: Klick
> Also was macht Apple, was nicht alle anderen auch machen?


SIehe oben.:
"Klar laufen jeden Tag unzählige Verfahren bei unzähligen Firmen. Ich denke es ist unstrittig wenn man feststellt das *es bei Apple seit geraumer Zeit auffällig gehäuft auftritt*. Darum ging es. "
---> Das ist der Unterschied.  

MfG


----------



## ich558 (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja gut die Definition des Patents ist schon sehr allgemein und daher zu Recht äußerst fragwürdig. Hatte sich Apple speziell die Geste einen Button von links nach rechts wichen patentiern lassen hätte ich es versanden immerhin ist sowas auch ein Markenzeichen wie beim Samsung Wave zb das Puzzle  Aber man muss auch sagen das Apple Recht bekommen hat also kann so eine "Klange" nicht einfach aus der Luft gegriffen sein


----------



## kmf (26. Oktober 2011)

Alleinstellungsmerkmale werden nun mal erfunden um es dem Wettbewerb schwer zu machen, gleichartige Geräte mit diesen Merkmalen auf den Markt zu werfen. Apple hat es erfunden und bereits 2009 das Patent dafür beantragt, es aber erst jetzt zugesprochen bekommen. Ich versteh nicht, warum hier negativ über Apple runtergemacht wird. Jeder Wettbewerber, der das Patent mit seinen Geräten verletzt, muss die entweder vom Markt nehmen oder Lizenzgebühren an Apple abdrücken. Apple ist kein Sozialverein sondern ein Unternehmen, welches Geld verdienen will.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> SIehe oben.:
> "Klar laufen jeden Tag unzählige Verfahren bei unzähligen Firmen. Ich denke es ist unstrittig wenn man feststellt das *es bei Apple seit geraumer Zeit auffällig gehäuft auftritt*. Darum ging es. "
> ---> Das ist der Unterschied.
> 
> MfG


Es tritt gehäuft auf, weil es gehäuft in den News steht, egal wie viel andere Sachen passieren. Hätte ich vorhin nicht "Patentklagen" gegoogelt, wüßte ich von manchen Klagen gar nichts, da nichst davon in den News kommt. Bringt halt nicht so viele Klicks von Android Usern.


----------



## Intelfan (26. Oktober 2011)

Oh man. Wenn ich das so lese hat Apple einige User hier ja fest im Griff.. Aber wie kann man es auch wagen etwas gegen die Überfirma Apple zu sagen.. 

@ Nailgun:

Achso. Und weil Apple das jetzt nicht mehr tut ist alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen? Aber man hat in der vergangenheit ja schon gemerkt das man bei dir einfach kein einziges Agument gegen Apple nennen braucht, du weißt eh alles besser.


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es tritt gehäuft auf, weil es gehäuft in den News steht...



Bedeutet also im Umkehrschluss: weniger News darüber=weniger Patenklagen von Apple??? 

Hehehehe... laß mal. 

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (26. Oktober 2011)

Nö es bedeutet ganz einfach das es bei anderen Frimen keinen Furz interessiert ob und wen sie wegen was verklagen. Siehe Siemens, GE, Ikea...


----------



## kmf (26. Oktober 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Oh man. Wenn ich das so lese hat Apple einige User hier ja fest im Griff.. Aber wie kann man es auch wagen etwas gegen die Überfirma Apple zu sagen..
> 
> [...]


Was hab ich mit Apple am Hut. Hier geht es um Dinge, die seit ewigen Zeiten klipp und klar geregelt sind. Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst. Und bei Geld hört bei den meisten die Freundschaft auf, wenn's um richtig viel Geld geht, bei jedem.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Oh man. Wenn ich das so lese hat Apple einige User hier ja fest im Griff.. Aber wie kann man es auch wagen etwas gegen die Überfirma Apple zu sagen


 
Jaaaaa klaaaaar. Das typische Argument
Wenn man ein Apple Produkt kauft, dann unterschreibt man einen Vertrag, der einem vorschreibt was man zu tun und zu lassen hat, und wie man über Apple reden darf. Schon klar
So muss ich beispielsweise meine Posts bevor ich sie veröffentlichen darf zuerst zu Apple schicken, wo dann darüber entschieden wird, ob ich genügend Firmen-Propaganda betreibe


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bedeutet also im Umkehrschluss: weniger News darüber=weniger Patenklagen von Apple???
> 
> Hehehehe... laß mal.
> 
> MfG



Dann googel halt mal "Patentklagen" und lies dir alle Sachen auf der ersten Seite durch. 

Wenn nur ständig die Sachen von Apple in den News stehen, sieht es natürlich so aus, als ob nur Apple andere verklagen würde, aber es ist halt nun mal nicht so, aber das wollen manche halt nicht sehen.


----------



## McClaine (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun wie viele (sinnfreie) Postings hast du angehäuft seits du dich so manisch gegen Android User wendest? (Bzw pro Apple aussprichst, aber egal wie der Thread lautet, hauptsache Apple kommt drin vor und du kannst immer und immer wieder das gleiche schreiben xD).
Wie dem auch sei, erstaunlich das man 1000x schreiben kann aber trotzdem irgendwie immer wieder das gleiche dabei raus kommt und sich am eigenen (deinen) Standpunkt rein garnichts verändert 
Respect dude.

@ Thread

Schade das ich derzeit den Faden verloren habe durch meinen Umzug (und stressbedingte Krankheit dadurch...), kann mir den jemand kurz beschreiben in wie fern sich Apple wieder lächerlich gemacht hat?
Ach stimmt ja, ein weiteres Slide Patent, das andere Phones wieder vom Markt drängt. Gibts sonst was neues!? 
Lächerlich und erbärmlich was die wieder treiben, anders kann man es schon bald nicht mehr schreiben. Freu mich schon auf meine neuen Elektronikeinkäufe nächstes Monat und Weihnachten, darunter wird sich aber kein Apple Produkt befinden


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn nur ständig die Sachen von Apple in den News stehen, sieht es natürlich so aus, als ob nur Apple andere verklagen würde...


Nailgun, niemand hat hier etwas anderes behauptet. 
Ein letztes mal. Das andere Firmen auch klagen ist unstrittig. Es geht um die Häufigkeit. 

So, weiter im Kontext.



McClaine schrieb:


> Schade das ich derzeit den Faden verloren habe durch meinen Umzug (und stressbedingte Krankheit dadurch...), kann mir den jemand kurz beschreiben in wie fern sich Apple wieder lächerlich gemacht hat?


Das Übliche halt. Trivialpatente von Techniken die es bereits gab. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

@McClaine
Ich muss ja immer wieder eure Flames richtig stellen. 

@DaStash
Die Häufigkeit ist nur bei den News auf manchen Seiten zu finden.


----------



## McClaine (26. Oktober 2011)

so its brav Nail, aber ich setze mich davon ab, bin derzeit raus aus dem Buisiness. Ab 5. Nov wieder wenn ich Inet daheim hab 

Naja also nichts neues, dann spiel ich mal BF3 weiter, kann trotz meiner Abwesenheit nicht mehr das Wort "Apple" lesen oder hören.


----------



## exa (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @exa
> Mit der Aussage bezüglich Markenerkennung widersprichst du dir selbst und der Menschenverstand im Kapitalismus ist Gewinnmaximierung und das machen alle.


 
Wie widerspreche ich mir da? Du kannst anscheinend mehr lesen als geschrieben steht...


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

@exa
Du willst nicht, dass Anwendungen patentiert werden dürfen und sprichst gleich drauf von Markenerkennung und der "Slide to Unlock" gehört da halt dazu.

@DaStash
Es ist vielleicht ein Trivialpatent, aber in der Form gab es sowas vorher nicht und vergleich es jetzt bitte nicht mehr mit einer simplen Geste, das ist was anderes.


----------



## semimasta (26. Oktober 2011)

Grüße @all erstmal 

@DaStash

Wie gut das du einen Marktübergreifenden Überblick über alle Firmen hast um zu wissen, welche Firma wie oft in einer von
Dir vorbestimmten Zeitperiode Patente einklagt und nicht nur die News in PCGH wo dieses Jahr echt viele Applenews gab...
...ich denke die Redaktion setzt sich jeden Tag für ne halbe Stunde zusammen um sich über unsere Kommentare hier herzlich
einen abzulachen 

Wenn ich die 15 Seite so lese erinnert mich das an meine Schulzeit an der Grafikschule (Graphische)....

*Die linken Zecken (Begriff austauschbar mit jeder sonstigen Gruppierung die sich über solche Werte definiert)
die sich mit Ihrer Kleidung, Ihrem Auftritt und dem Verhalten ja so toll vorkamen weil sie nicht
Mainstream waren und sich nicht dem Establishment anpassten, aber dabei genauso engstirnig, 
überheblich und eingebildet sind wie Sakkoträger & Co. Der Dumme weiß halt nicht das er dumm ist
und schwimmt mit dem Strom...

*Ich fand das echt traurig, es waren natürlich nicht alle so und mit denen habe ich mich auch sehr gut verstanden...
...und die Dummen verarscht die es nichtmal verstanden haben weil es für sie rein optisch schon ein Widerspruch war zwei
unvoreingenommene Menschen zu sehen die halt nur unterschiedlich gekleidet waren...

@topic
Hm wenn ich das so sehe ist Apple die Inkarnation der freien Marktwirtschaft/des Kapitalismus...
...das geht solange gut bis die nächste Krise kommt und die ist mit dem Verlust von Jobs schon da (Ideologisch gesehen)...

Cya Yakup


----------



## Dynamitarde (26. Oktober 2011)

Es gab mal eine Zeit da war die Welt noch viel einfacher. 
Vor genau 150 Jahren stellte Johann Philipp Reis das Telefon vor. 
Und keiner ahnte dass es Apple geben wird.

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/ct/meldung/Vor-...lipp-Reis-stellt-das-Telefon-vor-1366766.html


----------



## AeroX (26. Oktober 2011)

einblumentopf schrieb:
			
		

> Nö es bedeutet ganz einfach das es bei anderen Firmen keinen Furz interessiert ob und wen sie wegen was verklagen. Siehe Siemens, GE, Ikea...



Genauso sieht's aus.  

@topic: Wenn solche Patente zugelassen werden, liegt das ja nicht an Apple. Meiner Meinung nach.. Aber eig lass ich mich durch sowas beim Kauf nicht beeinflussen.. Wenn ich weiterhin zufrieden mit Apple Produkten bin, Kauf ich Sie wieder und mit dem Preis kann ich leben, weiß ja was ich davon hab


----------



## exa (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @exa
> Du willst nicht, dass Anwendungen patentiert werden dürfen und sprichst gleich drauf von Markenerkennung und der "Slide to Unlock" gehört da halt dazu.



ööööööö

also erstmal ist das was ich geschrieben habe eine sachliche Erklärung der Tatsachen ohne Wertung. Dann ist "Telemagenta" (*NICHT* Magenta!!!) ein Farbe, welche extra vom RAL Institut in ihrem Farbsystem angefertigt wurde. Die gab es vorher nicht, und gehört nun ebenso wie die genaue Form zum Logo. Ich beschwere mich ja keineswegs, dass Apple den Apfel als Logo hat, Firmennamen und evtl Logo gehören halt dazu, das hat aber auch nichts mit Technik zu tun, die dann kein anderer nutzen darf, sondern was damit, das kein anderer Zeug verkaufen soll, in dem er deinen Namen verwendet...

Zudem wäre ich keineswegs dagegen, wenn Apple sich nur seinen Slide to unlock sichern wollen würde. 
ABER: Das begrenzt das ganze eindeutig auf einen Balken im unteren Bereich des Displays, in welchem auf einer geraden Strecke ein Symbol mit dem Finger zum Ziel gezogen wird. Was anderes hat Apple nicht, ergo sollte auch nichts anderes gesichert werden dürfen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Na dann müsste man den Balken nur weiter oben machen und man würde das Patent nicht verletzen.


----------



## MG42 (26. Oktober 2011)

> und vor knapp 25 Jahren zeigten uns bereits ein paar Hollywood-Aliens, wie “Slide to Unlock” wirklich funktioniert



Na toll, wäre zu wünschen, dass jetzt noch ein Hollywoodstudio auf die Patentrechte klagt und sie bekommt und Apple eine DICKE Abreibung bekäme.


----------



## exa (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Na dann müsste man den Balken nur weiter oben machen und man würde das Patent nicht verletzen.


 
so ist es...


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

exa schrieb:


> so ist es...


Allerdings könnte man sowas leicht für ein Plagiat ausnutzen, da man dann das Patent zu einfach umgehen kann. 
Als ob es keine andere Möglichkeiten gäbe, den Lockscreen zu entfernen.

@FrozenBoy
Danke, so sollte ein Hater Beitrag aussehen, sowas hat man wenigstens schnell überlesen.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Oktober 2011)

Erste und letzte Ermahnung in die Runde. Keine persönlichen Angriffe oder sonstige "Giftpfeile". > Beiträge ausgeblendet.


----------



## master.of.war (26. Oktober 2011)

Man kanns nur vermuten aber:
Hätte google auch die Möglichkeit gehabt sich das Patent zu holen, hätten sie es "meiner" Ansicht nach gemacht.
Es geht halt NUR ums Geld bei solch großen Unternehmen und versuchen die anderen möglichst weit abzudrängen. Apple hats genutzt....

Hätts Google getan?............


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

master.of.war schrieb:
			
		

> Hätts Google getan?............



Meiner Meinung nach: Ja, definitiv.


----------



## exa (26. Oktober 2011)

@ Nailgun:

Ich würde zugerne sehen, was es für einen Aufstand gäbe unter iPhone Usern, wenn der Balken im oberen Drittel des Displays wäre, die verdutzten Gesichter wenn nix passiert, wenn man locker lässig mit dem Daumen übers Dispay fährt, wo gar kein Balken mehr ist^^

von mir aus lassen wir die Stelle im Display mal raus. Ich wüsste nicht, dass die 9 Punktematrix, in der man eine Figur selbst definieren kann, ultraähnlich zu der Balkenlösung wäre...


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Das ist, wie wenn man den Lichtschalter woanders montiert und man im Dunkeln aufsteht. 

Ich seh da auch keine Ähnlichkeit zu der 9 Punktematrix.


----------



## Intelfan (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Allerdings könnte man sowas leicht für ein Plagiat ausnutzen, da man dann das Patent zu einfach umgehen kann.
> Als ob es keine andere Möglichkeiten gäbe, den Lockscreen zu entfernen.
> 
> @FrozenBoy
> Danke, so sollte ein Hater Beitrag aussehen, sowas hat man wenigstens schnell überlesen.



Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten, einen Lockscreen zu entfernen. Aber laut News verbietet diese Patent ja nahezu alle Möglichkeiten, den Lockscreen mittels einer Geste zu entfernen. Dann lass dir mal eine Innovative Lösung für einen Lockscreen ohne Geste einfallen. Und jetzt komm nicht mit ner Taste  Das zählt nicht..


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ähm, steht doch genau über dir. 

Bei der 9 Punktematrix wird nichts verschoben, also verstösst es auch nicht gegen das Patent.


----------



## spionkaese (26. Oktober 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten, einen Lockscreen zu entfernen. Aber laut News verbietet diese Patent ja nahezu alle Möglichkeiten, den Lockscreen mittels einer Geste zu entfernen. Dann lass dir mal eine Innovative Lösung für einen Lockscreen ohne Geste einfallen. Und jetzt komm nicht mit ner Taste  Das zählt nicht..


Ehm, in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge in bestimmte Richtungen schütteln 
Oder ne Lauter-Leiser-Kombo


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Man könnte auch ne Wählscheibe darstellen. 

Das wäre eine andere Bewegung.


----------



## Fips80 (26. Oktober 2011)

Die sollen sich nicht dauernd gegenseitig mit Klagen eindecken, sondern das Geld in die Forschung investieren oder in die Fertigung. Vielleicht würden dann die diversen Geräte auch mal Günstiger werden.
Aber das ist wohl Wunschdenken...


----------



## RuXeR (26. Oktober 2011)

Da sind man mal wieder, dass das Rechtssystem von manchen Ländern unbegingt überholt werden müsste. Desonders Amerika hinkt da um einiges hinterher. So ein Patent würde in Deutschland oder in der EU nie zugesprochen werden.


Aber man muss sagen, geniale Idee von Apple.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ne, günstiger wird's kaum werden, da ja die Preise bezahlt werden und so viel forschen ist auch grade nicht notwendig, da in Asien schon Handys am Markt sind, die wesentlich fortgeschrittener sind.


----------



## Intelfan (26. Oktober 2011)

> Ähm, steht doch genau über dir.
> 
> Bei der 9 Punktematrix wird nichts verschoben, also verstösst es auch nicht gegen das Patent.



Ist aber doch auch ne Geste die du auf dem Bildschirm ausführst


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Oktober 2011)

Man denkt langsam Apple hat solchen Mist nötig um gegen die Konkurrenz überhaupt noch anzugkommen , nun finde ich diese Firma noch dämlicher als je zuvor. Das iPhone ist auch immer dasselbe, bei jedem neuen iPhone ein paar Funktionen mehr oder mehr HW-Leistung das ist doch nur Marketing-Gag..Die hätten vor 2 Jahren schon das 4s Produzieren können wenn sie gewollt hätten.


----------



## Research (26. Oktober 2011)

Aus anderen "Diskussionen" weiß man ja das früher oder später ein Mod eingreifen muss. Meist früher.

Wie andere und ich schon viele male erwähnt haben: das Patentsystem ist Krank.
Patent auf das Rad:

Wheel patented in Australia - 03 July 2001 - New Scientist

Schneemann...
Man Receives Patent to Build 'the Ultimate Snowman'
Apparatus for facilitating the construction of a snow man/woman

Von Kollegen habe ich gehört das in GB iPhones nur noch 1Jahr Garantie haben.... 
iPhone 4S - iPhone 4 - iPhone 3GS - Buy direct from Apple - Apple Store (UK)
Bei Bei 
*What’s included.*


Beim jetzigem System kann man alles patentieren, die Diskussion gab es schon. 18 Seiten für eine weitere... armer VBulletin Server..

Bei den Festplattenpreisen...

Was sonst noch passiert, wie mit den Mitarbeitern umgegangen wird... unschön.

Und zu zu vielen Gesetzen: Macht wenn ihr könnt mal eine Reise in nicht-deutsch-sprachige Gebiete: Teilweise kein TÜV,  keine Krankenversicherung, lächerliche Klagen, Waffenbesitz, Korruption (gibt es überall, ja ist mir bewusst).

Besonders gerne wird ja über die deutsche Verkehrsregelung geschimpft. Als ich im Geschichte Leistungskurs 11Kl. 2009 in Italien war stellten Kritiker schnell das unser, zugegeben über reguliertes System, seine Vorzüge hat. Grund: keiner kümmert sich um Rücksicht, neue Autos sind in nu verbeult und zerkratzt und bestehende Regeln sind bloß Empfehlungen, das reine Chaos.

Das Problem das ich sehe ist das Judikative und Legislative den reellen Bedingungen um Jahre (zehnte) hinterher hängen.
Falls je etwas geändert wird.
Witzeland - kuriose und komische Gesetze aus der ganzen Welt - Auto/Verkehr 
Kuriose und seltsame Gesetze 

In wie weit das alles überprüft wurde weiß ich nicht. Damit will ich nur meinen Standpunkt verdeutlichen. In den Medien sind solche rechtlichen Blödeleien öfter mal aufgetaucht.

Lösung zum Slide to unlock: Tippkombinationen auf dem Display, Voice-Activation, Rhythmisches antippen...


Last but not least: Auch ich mag solch allgemeinen Patente nicht. Dieses eingeschlossen. Der Rest steht oben.


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2011)

Zur Info. Das Patent ist nur in den USA gültig. In Europa wurde es nicht anerkannt weil schon andere Unternehmen vor Apple diese Technik verwendet haben.

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Wurde der An/Aus Knopf schon patentiert?


----------



## exa (26. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, steht doch genau über dir.
> 
> Bei der 9 Punktematrix wird nichts verschoben, also verstösst es auch nicht gegen das Patent.


 
Genau da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher... ich lese das so, dass jegliche Geste (sprich eine Bewegung während einer Displayberührung) unter das Patent fallen könnte.


----------



## slayerdaniel (26. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zur Info. Das Patent ist nur in den USA gültig. In Europa wurde es nicht anerkannt weil schon andere Unternehmen vor Apple diese Technik verwendet haben.
> 
> MfG


 
Unter anderem auch, weil es sich um ein Trivialpatent handelt, die in Europa nicht anerkannt werden.


----------



## Saab-FAN (27. Oktober 2011)

Unter Anderem wegen solchem Patent-Mist kriegt Apple kein Geld von mir! 
Sowas gehört sich einfach nicht und zeigt den schlechten Charakter der Firma.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Ist aber doch auch ne Geste die du auf dem Bildschirm ausführst


Es wird nichts verschoben und selbst bei einer Drehscheibe wäre es eine andere Bewegung. 


DaStash schrieb:


> Zur Info. Das Patent ist nur in den USA gültig. In Europa wurde es nicht anerkannt weil schon andere Unternehmen vor Apple diese Technik verwendet haben.
> 
> MfG


Hättest du nen Link dazu?


exa schrieb:


> Genau da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher... ich lese das so, dass jegliche Geste (sprich eine Bewegung während einer Displayberührung) unter das Patent fallen könnte.


Nö, steht zumindest im Startpost anders. 


Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Unter Anderem wegen solchem Patent-Mist kriegt Apple kein Geld von mir!
> Sowas gehört sich einfach nicht und zeigt den schlechten Charakter der Firma.


Kaufst du dir dann auch keine Produkte von MS, nur weil sie sich das Umblättern einer Seite patentieren lassen haben?


----------



## Dark Messiah (27. Oktober 2011)

mittlerweile hasse ich apple wirklich, einfach nur noch behindert was die da abziehen... schade dass es so viele leute nicht mitkriegen oder nicht interessiert, da sie völlig vom heiligen iphone geblendet sind


----------



## wheeler (27. Oktober 2011)

Erleuchte mich doch mal einer ich bin verblendet lol
USt. Mir so Latte wer wehn wegen welcher 
Patente verklagt.ich als Endverbraucher hab immer noch die Wahl was ich mir kaufe.da wird mir niemand was vorschreiben.mein nächstes smartphone wird kein i vor dem Namen haben.einfach nur weil auch andere Anbieter guter Telefone haben


----------



## DerBratmaxe (27. Oktober 2011)

Ach wie gerne hätte ich das Patent auf das allgemeine "Mobiltelefon" nur um es allen zu gewähren bis auf Apple...

Dieser Sauladen *g


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja nett, zuerst dürfen sie den heutigen Smartphone und Tablet Markt schaffen und jetzt können sie sich ja verpissen, nur wo kopieren dann manche andere?


----------



## pibels94 (27. Oktober 2011)

Apple hat den Markt vielleicht belebt, aber die anderen Hersteller haben genauso ihre Daseinsberechtigung 

Apple muss ja nciht vom Markt verchwinden, gibt ja genug Leute die "only Apple" kaufen, das wäre schade wenn Apple nicht mehr wäre


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich haben auch andere eine Daseinsberechtigung, aber wenn man sich gewisse Dinge nicht mehr patentieren lassen kann, wird es weniger neue Ideen geben, da niemand etwas entwickelt, das die Konkurrenz gleich verwenden darf. 

Hier geht es ja eigentlich nur um eine Kleinigkeit. Mercedes hat sich z.B. den Airbag patentieren lassen und der ist für die Sicherheit von Menschenleben wichtig, was ja doch etwas mehr zählt als so ein Lockscreen. Erst nach 20 Jahren Lizenzzahlungen von anderen Herstellern, darf jetzt jeder Airbags gratis verwenden.


----------



## pibels94 (27. Oktober 2011)

ja da sist etwas, wo Patente auch wirklich Sinn machen, wobei ich von Airbags nicht so überzeugt bin 


find Apples Klagewelle nur etwas lästig, die Energie sollten sie lieber in coole Produkte investieren, denn das war mal Apples Ruf: Hersteller für coole (Lifestyle) Produkte.

Momentan: Ach Apple, die verklagen doch jeden wegen irgend einer Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man es nicht schafft, das eigene Produkt zu verbessern, verschlechtert man mit sowas eben die Produkte der Konkurrenz (oder versucht es zumindest).


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hättest du nen Link dazu?


Aber klar doch, ich zititiere. 

"Allerdings gilt das Patent nur in den USA. Auch in Europa hat Apple versucht, sich den Entsperrmechanismus patentieren zu lassen. Doch ein niederländisches Gericht hat das Patent für ungültig erklärt. Grund ist ebend diese sehr umfassende Beschreibung. Denn Apple ist nicht das erste Unternehmen, dass eine Geste mit dem Finger auf einem Touchscreen[URL]http://images.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif[/URL] verwendete, um ein Gerät zu entsperren, so das Gericht. Das war bereits 2004 auf dem Modell N1m der schwedischen Firma Neonode möglich."

Quelle: Apple-Patent: Slide-to-Unlock-Geste jetzt offiziell Erfindung von Apple

MfG


----------



## geo (27. Oktober 2011)

Na dort wo Apple auch kopiert hat 
Braun, Raumschiff Entenscheiß B&O usw.
Gestensteuerung und so, hatte meine Beolab von 1999 auch schon, nicht über Display aber über Sensor Technik am Bedienungselement 
Apple hat ganz klar einen Trend ins Leben gerufen, aber sie haben weder den heiligen Gral erfunden noch ein Anrecht darauf Tablet PCs und Smartphones als ihr geistiges Eigentum zu betrachten, denn sie waren zwar die ersten die mit diesen Geräten Erfolg hatten, aber es waren eben nicht die ersten Geräte am Markt. 
Das sich Unternehmen wegen Dünnschiss an die Gurgel gehn, ist eigendlich nicht neu und auch nicht selten, doch Apple geht es hier viel weniger darum etwas zu schützen, man will gezielt den Nebenbuhlern den Gar aus machen.
Wer hat das Auto erfunden? Wer baut heute Autos? Darf ich eine Kutsche mit Motor und 4 Rädern Auto nennen ohne Lizenzgebühren zu bezahlen? Lenkrad kostet wahrscheinlich extra und auch der Schalthebel oder? Ahso hätte fast vergessen das man noch Pedale braucht, jedes Pedal wird dann extra berechnet oder wie?
Hört sich blöd an, aber genau nach diesem Schema geht Apple vor und das ist bislang einzigartig in der Patentrechtgeschichte!
Das man derartige Sachen durchgedrückt bekommt, ist mir ein Rätzel und zeigt das irgend etwas nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht oder die Richter nicht anders entscheiden können weil Apple in die richtigen Löcher gefasst hat. Jedenfalls halte ich eine Reform des Patentrechts für erforderlich, um derartige kriminell anmutenden Machenschaften zu unterbinden.
Mich z.B. intressieren diese Art Geräte übrigens garnicht, der Trend zieht so zu sagen an mir vorbei, aber ich kann das Vorgehen von Apple beim besten Willen nicht gut heißen. Entweder man baut die Marktherrschaft mit überlegenen Produkten aus und überrennt so die anderen, oder man macht es wie Apple. Mit Unterlassungsklagen züchtigen nur um den eigenen Rotz in den Markt zu drücken und das alles auf Kosten der Verbraucher!   Ich finde es etwas befremdlich das es ein Haufen Leute gibt die das Verhalten auch noch gut heißen und sich für diese Firma ins Zeug legen als würden sie dafür bezahlt. 
Ist wohl doch sowas wie ne Religion


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

@DaStash
Ich dachte, dass der Antrag 2009 eingereicht wurde, aber in deinem Link ist von 2005 die Rede...
Wenn das stimmen sollte, kann man Apple nicht mal unterstellen, dass sie das Patent nur deswegen eingereicht haben, um Android zu schädigen, da das zu der Zeit nicht am Markt war. 

@geo
Wenn manche sich ihre Ideen, oder gewisse Designs, nicht schützen lassen, sind sie selber schuld. Glaube aber bitte nicht, dass auf dieser Welt nur die Erfinder von irgendwas die Patente bekommen, denn das ist nicht so. Das Patent bekommt der, der bezahlt.


----------



## pibels94 (27. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Ich dachte, dass der Antrag 2009 eingereicht wurde, aber in deinem Link ist von 2005 die Rede...
> Wenn das stimmen sollte, kann man Apple nicht mal unterstellen, dass sie das Patent nur deswegen eingereicht haben, um Android zu schädigen, da das zu der Zeit nicht am Markt war.


 
Apple hat was geahnt


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Ich dachte, dass der Antrag 2009 eingereicht wurde, aber in deinem Link ist von 2005 die Rede...
> Wenn das stimmen sollte, kann man Apple nicht mal unterstellen, dass sie das Patent nur deswegen eingereicht haben, um Android zu schädigen, da das zu der Zeit nicht am Markt war.


Ist ja auch egal. Fakt ist es ist ungültig in unserer Region und das zu Recht! 

Darüber hinaus sieht man mal wieder sehr gut, wie stark der Standort eines Unternehmens mit den landeseigenen Gerichtsentscheidungen zusammenhängt. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> Apple hat was geahnt


Wahrscheinlich ist Eric die ganze Zeit um Steve rum gelaufen und hat "Das klaue ich, das klaue ich." geflüstert. 

@DaStash
Nö, es ist nicht egal, da man Apple in dem Fall nichts unterstellen kann. 
Gibts eigentlich schon ein Importverbot fürs 4S in Südkorea?


----------



## pibels94 (27. Oktober 2011)

jaja, der Herr Schmidt


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, es ist nicht egal, da man Apple in dem Fall nichts unterstellen kann.


Rede nicht von etwas was keiner macht. Das führt zu nichts. 
Fakt ist das Patent wurde zu Recht abgewiesen, außer in dem Land wo Apple seinen Sitz hat. Das sind Fakten und darüber können wir gerne weiterdebattieren. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja, es hat ja auch nie jemand das 4er mit dem S2 verglichen. 

Gibts jetzt ein Importverbot fürs 4S in Südkorea?


----------



## geo (27. Oktober 2011)

@ Nailgun

Ja, der Erfinder de Reißverschluß ist in Armut gestorben, da hast du Recht 
Es geht doch garnicht darum das Apple ein Produkt ansich patentieren will, das ist ganz normal und macht jeder so.
Ich verstehe auch durchaus was du die ganze Zeit predigst, aber du verstehst offenbar nicht was ich gepredigt habe 
Das Thema ist auch eigendlich zu komplex um das in einem Forum aus zu diskutieren 
In meiner Berater Tätigkeit komme ich mit Patenten öffter mal in Berührung, bin kein Experte dafür aber alle diese Patente sind sehr genau verfasst, eindeutig und gut verständlich. Diese Patente lesen sich irgendwie anders als die, die Apple durch drückt 
Das kannst du glauben oder nicht und diskutieren so viel du willst, für mich ist der Fall Apple ein ganz besonders dreister Fall von Gesetzeslücke finden, eindringen und infiltrieren. Apple hat es geschafft das Patentrecht zu unterwandern  Hut ab!


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

@geo
Ich weiß schon was du meinst und ich habe es ja schon mal gesagt, dass man das System verurteilen soll und nicht die, die es ausnutzen.


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @geo
> Ich weiß schon was du meinst und ich habe es ja schon mal gesagt, dass man das System verurteilen soll und nicht die, die es ausnutzen.


Das ist das eine aber wenn man Apples Vorgehen mit dem der Mitbewerber vergleicht, Stichwort Lizenszahlungen vs. ausschliessliche Marktverdrängung, dann kann man das sehr wohl kritisieren. 

MfG


----------



## geo (27. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, wer das System in der Art und Weise ausnutzt ist kriminell oder ein Assi 

Klar hast du Recht, das System ist Schuld daran, doch bislang hat sich außer Apple niemand gewagt dieses so zu mißbrauchen 

Eine Reform muß her, da sind wir uns offenbar alle einig


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

@DaStash
Wie eine Firma vorgeht ist wohl deren Sache. 
Hier geht's um Marktanteile und da bringen Lizenzzahlungen wohl weniger als weniger Konkurrenz. 

Willst du meine Frage nicht beantworten?

@geo
Ich würde auch alle legalen Möglichkeiten nutzen, um die Konkurrenz auszustechen, da es hier um Kohle geht.


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Wie eine Firma vorgeht ist wohl deren Sache.
> Hier geht's um Marktanteile und da bringen Lizenzzahlungen wohl weniger als weniger Konkurrenz.
> 
> Willst du meine Frage nicht beantworten?


Solch ein Vorgehen ist ein Schlag gegen Innovation und behindert den technischen Fortschritt. Ich heiße das nicht für gut.


@Frage
Frag Google. K. A. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn sich keiner irgendwelche Ideen patentieren lassen kann, ist das der Tod der Innovation, da keiner irgendwas entwickelt, das jeder gleich nutzen kann. 

Habe ich schon, aber gerade das wäre ja interessant, da Samsung ja aus Südkorea kommt.


----------



## Adam West (27. Oktober 2011)

Wäre es nicht sogar besser, wenn es auf diese Art keine Patente geben würde? Dann dürfte jeder alles frei drauf los entwickeln und das würde doch den technischen Fortschritt massiv beschleunigen. Das einzige was ausbleibt, ist cash für die Entwickler...


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

Kein Geld, keine neuen Ideen, denn kaum jemand arbeitet für lau. 

Apple wurde vor kurzem wegen dem Bootvorgang bei OSX verklagt, obwohl das ja auch etwas triviales ist, aber wenn jemand die Rechte auf etwas hat, darf er sie auch nutzen.


----------



## Adam West (27. Oktober 2011)

Sie machen doch aber Geld mit den verkauften Produkten...


----------



## Tommes_83 (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Apple aufhören würde für die Geräte so einen Haufen Kohle zu verlangen, dann gäbe es keinen Grund andere Hersteller, die die selbe ...oder sogar bessere Technik anbieten, auszuboten. Denn den Vorsprung den sie mit dem ersten IPhone hatten ist beachtlich geschrumpft.

Samsung ist da schon etwas weiter.

Wenn Argumente...wie z.B. Fortschrit fehlen hilft nur noch eine alberne Klage.

Und jetzt wo Steve Jobs tot ist, wird es unweigerlich abwärts gehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Sie machen doch aber Geld mit den verkauften Produkten...


Ja, aber es braucht neue Ideen und wenn die dann jeder einfach so nutzen darf, wird keiner daran arbeiten. 

@Tommes
Und wieso wurde trotz des hohen Preises wieder ein Verkaufsrekord beim 4S hingelegt?

Seid doch froh, dass Apple so viel Geld verlangt, sonst wären andere Produkte wahrscheinlich teurer.


----------



## Adam West (27. Oktober 2011)

@nailgun: Icke weiß was du meinst. Ich meinte nur allgemein, das es ohne Patente auch gut funktionieren könnte. Aber da müssen wir wohl erst in der Welt von Star Trek leben, wo es keine Währung mehr gibt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

Da gebe ich dir sofort recht, aber bis dahin werden Firmen nur dann Geld in die Entwicklung stecken, wenn sie dadurch einen Vorteil gegenüber der Konkurrenz haben.


----------



## Adam West (27. Oktober 2011)

Leider... der Sinn des Lebens ist nunmal nicht "es zu genießen" sondern "werde so reich wie es geht und hebe dich vom rest der erbärmlichen menschheit weitestgehend ab"... 

Finde die Aktionen apples trotzdem Kacke


----------



## Tony-S (27. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> hach ja, Apple mit den Patenten immer.. kennt man ja.
> 
> Einer der Gründe warum ich diesen Rotzladen nicht ausstehen kann, einfach nur noch erbärmlich.


 
Die Patentämter/-gerichte oder wie man das in den USA nennt sind doch viel schlimmer, Apple kann doch ruhig versuchen so etwas trivales zu patentieren - die Gerichte sind erbärmlich.


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich wiederhole mich:
Geld regiert die Welt, ist eben im Kapitalismus so.

/Verschwörungstheorie 
Und da Apple reicher als die USA ist...


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2011)

sacht mal, könnte ich mir nicht das Patentverfahren patentieren lassen, dann darf es keiner mehr verwenden, um blödsinnige Patente anzumelden...


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2011)

Willst du Gott spielen? 

MfG


----------



## McClaine (27. Oktober 2011)

...und damit wären alle sorgen um das präsentieren Geschichte...lol


----------



## Dynamitarde (27. Oktober 2011)

Und noch eine neue gute News für Apple .
Kein Verkaufsverbot für iPhone 4S in Italien.
Quelle: 27.10.11 - Kein Verkaufsverbot für iPhone 4S in Italien | c't


----------



## Intelfan (27. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Und noch eine neue gute News für Apple .
> Kein Verkaufsverbot für iPhone 4S in Italien.
> Quelle: 27.10.11 - Kein Verkaufsverbot für iPhone 4S in Italien | c't


 
Wer hätte das Gedacht  /Ironie off

War doch klar.


----------



## KrHome (27. Oktober 2011)

Tommes_83 schrieb:


> Wenn Argumente...wie z.B. Fortschrit fehlen hilft nur noch eine alberne Klage.


 Generell: Klar bremst das den Fortschritt, wenn auf einmal keiner mehr auf den Innovationen anderer aufbauend neue Dinge entwickeln kann, weil erstere durch Patente geschützt sind. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass sowas ein einziges großes Schmarotzertum ist.

Mein Bruder forscht am Fraunhofer Institut. Da läuft es oftmals auch so, dass Grundlagenforschung auf Staatskosten betrieben wird und sich die Wirtschaft dann daran bedient.


----------



## Raven784 (27. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein grund mehr das ich mir nie ein Apple produkt kaufen werde. *Xperia Arc streichel* Naja jeder hersteller versucht solche nummern aber Apple übertreibts ohne ende von mir aus könnens den Saftladen einstampfen das würd mich nicht stören. Dann hätten andere hersteller endlich faire chancen auf den Markt und müssten sich nicht mit den Klagewütigen irren von Apple rumstreiten geschweige den mit dieser teils sehr verblendeten generation für die es nix anderes gibt wie geräte die unbedingt nen "I" im namen haben müssen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2011)

Raven784 schrieb:


> Dann hätten andere hersteller endlich faire chancen auf den Markt und müssten sich nicht mit den Klagewütigen irren von Apple rumstreiten



Jeder Hersteller hat die gleichen Chancen.
Zudem verklagen sich ständig die großen Konzerne. Nur hier im Forum wird es sehr, sehr gerne so dargestellt, als wäre Apple die einzige, oder schlimmste Firma die so was macht, was aber quatsch ist. Ich erinnere mal an das von LG forcierte Einfuhrverbot für die PS3 in Europa....



> geschweige den mit dieser teils sehr verblendeten generation für die es nix anderes gibt wie geräte die unbedingt nen "I" im namen haben müssen.



Welche Generation?
Ich bin 35 Jahre alt, und mag Apple _Produkte_, wie man an meiner Sig. erkennen kann. Ein Bekannter von mir ist 61 und schwört absolut auf Apple. Ein Kumpel von mir (39 Jahre alt) hat sich vor kurzem für den Sport einen iPod gekauft. Mein Lehrling ist 16 und spart für ein iPhone.
Also welche Generation meinst du konkret????


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Und noch eine neue gute News für Apple .
> Kein Verkaufsverbot für iPhone 4S in Italien.
> Quelle: 27.10.11 - Kein Verkaufsverbot für iPhone 4S in Italien | c't


Wundert mich nicht wirklich, wenn sie wegen den 3G Chips ein Importverbot fordern, Apple diese aber seit Jahresanfang bei Intel kaufen, die die Technik schon lizensiert haben. 
Man hätte aber auch ein paar Jahre früher drauf kommen können, dass Apple nichts zahlt. 

Also ich bin 32 und habe ein iPhone, ein Freund von mir ist 21 und hat eins und ein Arbeitskollege ist 25 und hat eins. 
Ich kenne hier nur die "Generation" die nur ohne"i"Geräte anbetet.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich kenne hier nur die "Generation" die nur ohne"i"Geräte anbetet.



Ja, da habe ich hier auch schon ein paar von kennengelernt


----------



## Arcbound (28. Oktober 2011)

So viel sag ich dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (28. Oktober 2011)

Nicht ganz das Thema, aber besser als ne neue Flame-News zu starten. Einfach mal durchlesen und mit dem Kopf auf den Tisch hauen....

http://m.welt.de/article.do?id=wirt...griff-auf-das-Bonner-Apfelkind&cid=Startseite


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

Wir hatten dazu schon ein News, aber Apple macht sich langsam lächerlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Nicht ganz das Thema, aber besser als ne neue Flame-News zu starten. Einfach mal durchlesen und mit dem Kopf auf den Tisch hauen....
> 
> WELT MOBIL



Und zum gefühlten hunderten Mal wird diese Meldung wiederholt

Ferrari verklagt Firmen die ein springendes Pferd als Logo haben, die Telekom Firmen deren T dem Telekom T zu ähnlich sieht usw. usw. usw. Also tut nicht so, als wäre das was besonderes


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

Tut doch keiner. Auch deinen Comment gabs jetzt schon zum gefühlten tausendsten Mal 
Jeder weiß, dass auch andere klagen, aber wie schon zum xten Mal erwähnt, ist nunmal Apple viel in den News.

MfG


----------



## Andrej (28. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und zum gefühlten hunderten Mal wird diese Meldung wiederholt
> 
> Ferrari verklagt Firmen die ein springendes Pferd als Logo haben, die Telekom Firmen deren T dem Telekom T zu ähnlich sieht usw. usw. usw. Also tut nicht so, als wäre das was besonderes



Bald müssen wir eine Patetnsteuer zahlen,auf abgebissene Äpfel,wenn das so weiter geht mit apfel.
Ich kenne keine Funktion bei apfel die nicht schonmal in einem anderen Gerät früher,nicht schonmal vorgekommen ist.
 Bald werden sie alle Firmen verklagen die vorne eine Kamera haben,auf ihren Mobilfunktelefonen,obwohl die erste Firma mit einer Kamera vorne Nokia war.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

Allerdings ist ein Apfel deutlich allgeminer als ein sprigendes Pferd.

btw Die Sparkasse stört das rot  anderer Banken.


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwann wird angefangen, das Alphabet zu patentieren...


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Jeder weiß, dass auch andere klagen, aber wie schon zum xten Mal erwähnt, ist nunmal Apple viel in den News.



Richtig, und zwar wird Apple von den gleichen Leuten in die (User) News gebracht, die ständig den Apfelkind-Link posten. Da schließt sich der Kreis


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ich mir nur die letzten 5 Apple news anschaue, wurden diese auch von 5 verschiedenen Forenmitgliedern eröffnet, ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang. 

Wenn Apple auch auf Seiten wie heise.de oder spiegel.de oder so viel negativ auffällt, werden halt news hier dazu gemacht. As simple as that.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir nur die letzten 5 Apple news anschaue, wurden diese auch von 5 verschiedenen Forenmitgliedern eröffnet, ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang.
> Wenn Apple auch auf Seiten wie heise.de oder spiegel.de oder so viel negativ auffällt, werden halt news hier dazu gemacht. As simple as that.



Die "News" von den Usern die ich meine, sind schon längst gelöscht worden. Unter anderem vom Schreiber dieses Threads.


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wie schon im anderen Thread erwähnt, es gibt diese und es gibt jene


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Naja, wie schon im anderen Thread erwähnt, es gibt diese und es gibt jene



So ist es


----------



## RubinRaptoR (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieses Patent ist doch absolut lächerlich. 

Da kann ich mir auch eine bestimmte Sitzhaltung auf meinem heimischen S****ßhaus patentieren lassen. Alle Anderen dürfen dann sehen, wie sie ihr Geschäft erledigen ohne mir Lizenzgebühren zu bezahlen. Bisher habe ich mich ja aus dem ganzen Patentgedönse rausgehalten, weil da irgendwie alle mitmachen.
Aber irgendwie ist es doch bezeichnend, dass in jüngster Zeit Apple vermehrt auftaucht. Und ich persönlich empfinde dieses Patent als bisherigen Höhepunkt...


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Tut doch keiner. Auch deinen Comment gabs jetzt schon zum gefühlten tausendsten Mal
> Jeder weiß, dass auch andere klagen, aber wie schon zum xten Mal erwähnt, ist nunmal Apple viel in den News.
> 
> MfG


Aktion=Reaktion
Kannst dir ja mal meinen Blog durch lesen, in dem ich ein paar der Standardflames aufgeführt und gezeigt habe, wie lächerlich sie sind. 


xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Dieses Patent ist doch absolut lächerlich.
> 
> Da kann ich mir auch eine bestimmte Sitzhaltung auf meinem heimischen S****ßhaus patentieren lassen. Alle Anderen dürfen dann sehen, wie sie ihr Geschäft erledigen ohne mir Lizenzgebühren zu bezahlen. Bisher habe ich mich ja aus dem ganzen Patentgedönse rausgehalten, weil da irgendwie alle mitmachen.
> Aber irgendwie ist es doch bezeichnend, dass in jüngster Zeit Apple vermehrt auftaucht. Und ich persönlich empfinde dieses Patent als bisherigen Höhepunkt...


Vorsicht, für den 90° Schneidersitz habe ich schon einen Antrag eingereicht. 

Apple steht nur deswegen in den News, weil man damit Klicks sammeln kann und die News werden hauptsächlich für Android User geschrieben, oder siehst du hier etwa viele Apple User?
Ich habe gestern "Patentklagen" gegoogelt und da stand nicht so viel von Apple, aber das interessiert kaum jemanden.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

Langsam glaube ich man alles patentieren.


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Aktion=Reaktion
> Kannst dir ja mal meinen Blog durch lesen, in dem ich ein paar der Standardflames aufgeführt und gezeigt habe, wie lächerlich sie sind.


 
done. deliziös!


----------



## fire2002de (28. Oktober 2011)

Glan schrieb:


> WTF!!? Apple dreht durch mit den patenten. Stellt euch mal vor der erfinder des Rads hätte seine erfindung patentiert, dann müssten wir auf vierecken durch die gegend fahren.
> 
> Jetzt zählts, patentiert alles, was nicht hieb oder stichfest ist, bevor jemand anderer es tut!


 
erst mal informieren dann labern, du kannst etwas patentieren und dann quasi für "Nix" frei geben so das es alle haben...

b2t: find es gut das Apple auf seien rechte besteht immerhin haben die es entwickelt, die anderen Hersteller hätten doch das gleiche machen können!
 es heißt ja nicht da es kein anderer nutzen darf nur wird nun ein Betrag fällig um die Erlaubnis zu haben das ist in jeder Firma so! 

wir sind immerhin nicht in China wo alles ohne ärger kopiert wird! 

Samsung hütet auch sein "unzerkratzbares Glas"  das könnte sich mal apple kaufen ! finde ich als eine der besten Erfindungen der letzten Jahre XD 


vielleicht sollte man am patent System an sich mal was ändern  nicht immer nur auf "böse Samsung, böse Apple" meckern, die vertreten auch nur ihre Arbeit und schützen sie!


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2011)

fire2002de schrieb:


> find es gut das Apple auf seien rechte besteht immerhin haben die es entwickelt!


Haben Sie nicht, wurde hier hinreichend erklärt. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2011)

Anscheinend nicht gut genug, da das beim Neonode nur eine Geste war und kein "Slide to Unlock".


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2011)

Nein, siehe Gerichtsentscheidung Niederlande. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2011)

Doch, siehe Gerichtsentscheidung USA. 
Aber schön, dass du die Niederlande so unterstützt, auch wenn sie manchmal für Apple entscheiden.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun, dass ist eine "europaweite" Entscheidung.  Ich zitiere mich dazu nochmal selbst.:

"Allerdings gilt das Patent nur in den USA. Auch in Europa hat Apple versucht, sich den Entsperrmechanismus patentieren zu lassen. Doch ein niederländisches Gericht hat das Patent für ungültig erklärt. Grund ist ebend diese sehr umfassende Beschreibung. Denn Apple ist nicht das erste Unternehmen, dass eine Geste mit dem Finger auf einem Touchscreen[URL="http://images.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif"]http://images.intellitxt.com/ast/adT...lass_10x10.gif[/URL] verwendete, um ein Gerät zu entsperren, so das Gericht. Das war bereits 2004 auf dem Modell N1m der schwedischen Firma Neonode möglich."

Quelle: Apple-Patent: Slide-to-Unlock-Geste jetzt offiziell Erfindung von Apple

p.s.: Man beachte die Unterstreichungen. 

MfG


----------



## oswin (28. Oktober 2011)

ich sollt ma ein patent für aufs klo gehen anmelden dann müsste jeder der ma muss mir 100 euro lizenzgebüren bezahlen das wärs doch 

na ja was ich nu von patentwahnsinn und apple halte habe ich hiermit ja ausführlich beschrieben.. was mich immer wieder verwundert ist wie die menschen ticken  tuer = gut = muss ich haben  zum angeben - die meisten kaufen oder wollen apple da es ein bestimmtes image hat (edel, teuer, für die obere schicht ) sonst würde es keine nachrichten geben das jemand seine niere verkauft um ein ipad zu kaufen ..

aber anscheinend kann man sich ja so benehmen wie apple das image wird ja nicht mal angekratzt durch sowas - eher noch bestärkt


----------



## Dennisth (28. Oktober 2011)

fire2002de schrieb:


> Samsung hütet auch sein "unzerkratzbares Glas"  das könnte sich mal apple kaufen ! finde ich als eine der besten Erfindungen der letzten Jahre XD



Das nennt sich Gorilla-Glas und wird von Samsung, HTC und noch vielen anderen Herstellern genutzt. Das beste ist ja auch, dass es wirklich das hält, was im Video gezeigt wird und es nicht, wie bestimmte andere Sachen, nur ein Werbe-Versprechen ist.

@Topic:

Ich freue mich ja auf die erste Klagewelle von Apple gegen Amazons Kindle. Es hat ja bestimmt auch einen Sperrbildschirm.... außerdem hat es ein Farbdisplay mit Icons und abgerundete Ecken und es ist auch noch schwarz.... Ohje armes Amazon 

Vielleicht sollte sich Apple mit Rambus zusammentun. Würden ein super Team abgeben.

Wenn Apple mit diesem "Patent" noch Samsung verklagen will, darf man bestimmt sehr lange auf das iPhone 5 oder iPad 3 warten. Denn Samsung beliefert Apple "noch" (wegen Vertragsbindung) mit dem SoC (A4 bzw. A5). Auf die schnelle einen anderen Lieferaten zu finden dürfte dabei schwer werden, denn es gibt nur noch Qualcomm (HTC z. B. bezieht seine Chips da), Nvidia Tegra oder Texas Instrument.

Tja mal sehen, wann wir keine Äpfel mehr essen dürfen....


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Wenn Apple mit diesem "Patent" noch Samsung verklagen will, darf man bestimmt sehr lange auf das iPhone 5 oder iPad 3 warten. Denn Samsung beliefert Apple "noch" (wegen Vertragsbindung) mit dem SoC (A4 bzw. A5). Auf die schnelle einen anderen Lieferaten zu finden dürfte dabei schwer werden, denn es gibt nur noch Qualcomm (HTC z. B. bezieht seine Chips da), Nvidia Tegra oder Texas Instrument.
> 
> Tja mal sehen, wann wir keine Äpfel mehr essen dürfen....



Das hättest du vielleicht gerne

Mac Life | iPod-iPhone | Trotz Patentstreit: Samsung soll Apple A6 Prozessor produzieren

iPhone 5: Samsung baut A6-Quadcore-SoC für das Apple-Smartphone - apple, samsung, iphone 5


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2011)

@DaStash
Der Grund weswegen eine gerichtliche Entscheidung in den Niederlanden ziemlich europaweit gilt ist, weil dort der Hauptumschlagsplatz für Europa ist. 

Das Gericht hat außerdem nur deswegen gegen Apple entschieden, weil das Patent zu allgemein ist, was nicht heißt, dass Apple den Slide to Unlock  nicht erfunden hat.


----------



## Dennisth (28. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das hättest du vielleicht gerne
> 
> Mac Life | iPod-iPhone | Trotz Patentstreit: Samsung soll Apple A6 Prozessor produzieren
> 
> iPhone 5: Samsung baut A6-Quadcore-SoC für das Apple-Smartphone - apple, samsung, iphone 5



Sorry ich gebe nix auf Gerüchte. Meine Gerüchteküche sagt mir, dass Apple das iToast rausbringt . JEDER hat auch gedacht das iPhone 5 kommt und es war nur ein sehr leicht verbessertes iPhone 4.

Ich denke schon, dass Samsung den Vertag mit Apple nicht erneuert und die Ihren "A6"-SoC einfach in Ihre Produkte einbauen. Diese "Gewinne" die da an Apple gemacht werden nämlich auch durch das Verkaufsverbot und die ganzen Klagen verringert.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Sorry ich gebe nix auf Gerüchte........JEDER hat auch gedacht das iPhone 5 kommt und es war nur ein sehr leicht verbessertes iPhone 4.



Nein, das stimmt nicht. Es war Monate lang unklar was Apple bringen würde, aber es gab schon vor Monaten Gerüchte, dass es eventuell nur ein iPhone 4S werden könnte.
Erst der Pressehype vor dem Launch und die ganzen Fakefotos haben dafür gesorgt, dass jedem suggeriert wurde, dass ein iPhone 5 kommt.
Und wenn du nix auf Gerüchte gibst, warum hast _du_ denn gedacht, dass ein iPhone 5 kommt



> Ich denke schon, dass Samsung den Vertag mit Apple nicht erneuert und die Ihren "A6"-SoC einfach in Ihre Produkte einbauen.



Differenzen untereinander sind den großen Konzernen ganz plötzlich egal, wenn es um das große Geld geht. Und einen Großkunden wie Apple zu verlieren, tut auch Samsung weh.
Von daher wäre ich mir da an deiner Stelle nicht so sicher!


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ein leicht verbessertes 4er??
Was sollte denn verbaut werden, damit es stark verbessert wird, ein i7? 

PS: Apple ist Samsungs größter Kunde, sowas beendet man nicht so schnell.


----------



## Betschi (28. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht mehr RAM


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Was sollte denn verbaut werden, damit es stark verbessert wird, ein i7?



Ja, Hexacore, und dazu noch eine 256GB SSD und ein 10" 3-D Hologramm-Display mit Ultra-HD Auflösung


----------



## Betschi (28. Oktober 2011)

Aber bitte mit 4k Auflösung


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Aber bitte mit 4k Auflösung



Ja klar


----------



## Dennisth (28. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ein leicht verbessertes 4er??
> Was sollte denn verbaut werden, damit es stark verbessert wird, ein i7?
> 
> PS: Apple ist Samsungs größter Kunde, sowas beendet man nicht so schnell.



Hmm vielleicht: LTE, NFC, mehr RAM, größeres Display, höhere Auflösung?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Oktober 2011)

das iphone ist eh ne Verarsche, wer sich 4mal das gleiche "Telefon" kauft ist eh dumm


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Hmm vielleicht: LTE, NFC, mehr RAM, größeres Display, höhere Auflösung?


Und wo wird hier flächendeckend LTE unterstützt?
Wo kann man denn grossartig mit NFC bezahlen? 
Ok, mehr RAM vielleicht, aber es läuft auch so gut. 
Ein größeres Display bräuchte sowieso ne höhere Auflösung, damit die Qualität gleich bleibt, aber anscheinend kommen viele mit 3,5" klar, sonst würde es sich ja nicht so gut verkaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

Das aktuelle iPhone ist eben nicht zukunftstauglich, da zu viel fehlt.
Das nächste hat dann bestimm WQHD.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2011)

Wieso nicht zukunftstauglich?
Ich wüßte nicht, wo ich mit NFC bezahlen kann und LTE "sehe" ich vielleicht, wenn ich auf nen Berg rauf gehe, bringt mir aber nichts. 

Es gibt zwar schon ein Quadcore Handy, aber ohne Apps, die das auch nutzen, bringt es auch nicht viel.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (29. Oktober 2011)

Schade das Apple mehr durch Negativschlagzeilen auffällt als durch Innovationen.
Absolutes Nogo. Ich bleibe da lieber meinem Samsung Wave mit Bada treu.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2011)

Wenn mehr Produkte diese Technik nutzen wird sich die Basis dafür auch schneller ausbreiten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja klar, jetzt wo alle Handys HSDPA nutzen, wird auch das Netz flächendeckend ausgebaut. 

@Sonntagsfahrer
Dafür haben sie ja Siri.


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar, jetzt wo alle Handys HSDPA nutzen, wird auch das Netz flächendeckend ausgebaut.
> 
> @Sonntagsfahrer
> Dafür haben sie ja Siri.



Du weisst aber schon was hsdpa ist oder? Inwiefern muss da bitte das Netz ausgebaut werden?

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2011)

Nein, ich weiß nicht was HSDPA ist, da ich zu Hause und in der Arbeit nur EDGE nutzen kann.


----------



## King_Sony (29. Oktober 2011)

Meine Meinung: Wenn ich Apple wäre, hätte ich es auch gemacht. Das traurige ist ja, dass die USA das Patent anerkannt haben. Wundert mich dass es noch kein Patent auf "Geräte die ihre Energie durch Akkus beziehen" gibt...


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2011)

Nein, das wäre zu allgemein.


----------



## Dennisth (29. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wo wird hier flächendeckend LTE unterstützt?



Es ist momentan im Aufbau und jedes "Dorf" mit mehr als 500 Einwohnern hat schon LTE.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn grossartig mit NFC bezahlen?



Es kommen erst jetzt Handys damit raus also wird es noch etwas dauern, bis es sich durchgesetzt hat.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, mehr RAM vielleicht, aber es läuft auch so gut.



Ich sage dazu nur: "Niemand wird jemals mehr als 640 k RAM benötigen!"



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ein größeres Display bräuchte sowieso ne höhere Auflösung, damit die Qualität gleich bleibt, aber anscheinend kommen viele mit 3,5" klar, sonst würde es sich ja nicht so gut verkaufen.



Das sich das iPhone so gut verkauft liegt am Hype und nicht an der größe des Displays. außerdem spricht es besonders Frauen an, da es sehr sehr einfach zu bedienen ist....

Aber genug Offtopic.

Ich warte nur noch auf das Patent, das allen anderen Herstellern verbietet ARM-Chips zu nutzen, die die selbe oder höhere Leistung eines iPhones besitzen....


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2011)

NFC gibt es auf dießer Welt schon länger und schau dir mal die Netzabdeckung von UMTS an, ausserdem kenne ich keine einzige Frau mit einem iPhone und ein Hype ist etwas vorübergehendes. 

Bis das Patent mit den ARM Chips bewilligt ist, schafft es sogar Intel in den Handymarkt.


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> und schau dir mal die Netzabdeckung von UMTS an


Watn, hat dein iPhone4 etwa keinen Empfang?? 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nein, ich weiß nicht was HSDPA ist, da ich zu Hause und in der Arbeit nur EDGE nutzen kann.


Das hier habe ich gleich nach deinem "Beitrag" geschrieben.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (30. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja klar, jetzt wo alle Handys HSDPA nutzen, wird auch das Netz flächendeckend ausgebaut.
> 
> @Sonntagsfahrer
> *Dafür haben sie ja Siri*.


 
So wie jedes iPhone 4 und iPod Touch 4G mit Jailbreak. 
Also ganz sicher nichts innovatives, geschweige denn eine Revolution. 


@Kritik am vorherrschenden Patentsystem

Hat mal Jemand die Preise für die Einreichung eines DE/EU Patents gesehen? 
Kein Wunder, dass heutzutage nur noch große Unternehmen Patente einreichen und der Fortschritt so fast zum Stehen gekommen ist. 

Schließlich will Niemand gerne so wie Nikola Tesla enden, arm und einsam.

Ich habe hier im Grunde noch einige Dinge, die eine gute Chance auf ein Patent hätten. Nur leider wird das wohl nichts, außer a. Ich bewerbe mich auf eine freie Stelle beim Patentamt oder b. ich beantrage Hartz 4 und stottere es davon ab. 

Die Kosten sind völlig überzogen. Vorallem dann, wenn noch Folgezahlungen zu leisten sind und man garnicht den finanziellen Erfolg eines derartigen Patents voraussehen kann.

50-100€ für die Einreichung hätten es ja nun wahrlich auch getan. Ist ja schon ein ganz guter Stundenlohn.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Oktober 2011)

Nur würden viele Leute viele Sachen patentieren lassen, wenn es so billig wäre und dadurch würden die Patenttrolle mehr.


----------



## spionkaese (30. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nur würden viele Leute viele Sachen patentieren lassen, wenn es so billig wäre und dadurch würden die Patenttrolle mehr.


Du meinst so wie Apple jetzt?


----------



## Iceananas (30. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja klar, jetzt wo alle Handys HSDPA nutzen, wird auch das Netz flächendeckend ausgebaut.


 


Nailgun schrieb:


> Nein, ich weiß nicht was HSDPA ist, da ich zu Hause und in der Arbeit nur EDGE nutzen kann.


 


Nailgun schrieb:


> schau dir mal die Netzabdeckung von UMTS an


 
Dein Ernst?  Dürfen ich fragen wo Sie wohnen? 


Deine Lage ist gerade so, als würdest du mit einem Ferrari in einem 30er Zone eingesperrt worden und fragst was denn eine Autobahn sein soll


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie Apple jetzt?


Ich wusste, dass sowas kommen wird. 


Iceananas schrieb:


> Dein Ernst?  Dürfen ich fragen wo Sie wohnen?
> 
> 
> Deine Lage ist gerade so, als würdest du mit einem Ferrari in einem 30er Zone eingesperrt worden und fragst was denn eine Autobahn sein soll


Ja, sie dürfen fragen. 
500m vor UMTS/HSDPA und so wie ich das bis jetzt hier mitbekommen habe, bin ich da nicht der Einzige. 
Deswegen ist für mich LTE auch eher uninteressant, da sowieso nur die Anlagen aufgerüstet werden, die schon UMTS/HSDPA haben.


----------



## Intelfan (30. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie Apple jetzt?


 
 Der war gut..


----------



## AMDFan2005 (30. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nur würden viele Leute viele Sachen patentieren lassen, wenn es so billig wäre und dadurch würden die Patenttrolle mehr.


 
Sieh es mal so. Die steigende Anzahl an Patenttrollen gleicht dann wieder die niedrigeren Kosten aus. Dadurch fallen die Einnahmen des Patentamts nicht, und keiner muss fürchten, dass es irgendwann nur noch rein von Steuergeldern bezahlt wird (wahrscheinlich ist dies sogar eher jetzt der Fall, da kaum eine Privatperson ein Patent einreicht). 

Durchkommen muss man diese Patenttrolle deswegen aber noch lange nicht lassen. 
Dass eine Patenanmeldung in Sachen Rad keinen Sinn macht, sollten die Patenthüter ja wohl begreifen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt aber auch Leute, die sich patentieren lassen, wie man eine Seite umblättert. 
Betrifft jetzt nur virtuelle Bücher, aber wenn das Horst Huber von nebenan macht, hat er halt die Rechte drauf und kann andere verklagen. Wenn ihm das Patentieren aber zu teuer ist, kommt er gar nicht auf die Idee. 

PS: Nein, mein Nachbar heisst anders.


----------



## Iceananas (31. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, sie dürfen fragen.
> 500m vor UMTS/HSDPA und so wie ich das bis jetzt hier mitbekommen habe, bin ich da nicht der Einzige.
> Deswegen ist für mich LTE auch eher uninteressant, da sowieso nur die Anlagen aufgerüstet werden, die schon UMTS/HSDPA haben.


 
Nö, genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall  LTE wird primär an Orte ausgebaut, wo es kein UMTS gibt, um die Breitbandversorgung zu erweitern. Deswegen werden die Städtler noch lange auf LTE warten (dafür gibts hier überall Wlan Hotspots, praktisch wenn man ein 60€ vertrag bei tmobile hat ) aber in dem kleinsten kuhkaff gibts high-speed LTE...

Aber mit 21mbit HSPA+ muss ich ja nicht meckern


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ok, das mit LTE habe ich auch grade gelesen und hoffentlich machen die das bei uns auch so. Hab mir auch die Netzabdeckung von T-Mobile und Vodafone angesehen und bis da was flächendeckend verfügbar ist, wird es wohl noch ne Weile dauern.


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

LTE wird noch ewig dauern. Bei uns aufm Dorf hat die Telekom 4 Jahre für DSL 16000 gebraucht, bin gespannt wann LTE verfügbar ist, 2017?


----------



## exa (31. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wo wird hier flächendeckend LTE unterstützt?
> Wo kann man denn grossartig mit NFC bezahlen?
> Ok, mehr RAM vielleicht, aber es läuft auch so gut.


 
Apple behauptet doch immer das Smartphone der Zukunft zu bauen, soll es halt mal den Beweis antreten...

Es läuft auch so gut... ich hab hier ein Laptop stehen, 12 Zoll, Pentium 3 10gb Festplatte, läuft auch wunderbar wie am ersten Tag, aber Anforderungen steigen halt... aber hey, nächstes Jahr kommt ein neues Phone, und da die Garantie ja sowieso nach einem Jahr abgelaufen ist, braucht der 4S User was neues^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

Bezieht sich die erste Zeile jetzt auf LTE oder auf NFC?

Es wäre sicher praktisch, wenn das 4S NFC hätte, da es sich dann dank Apple schneller etablieren würde, aber bis dahin würden sowieso noch 1-2 Jahre mind. vergehen. 

Zum Glück kauft sich auch keiner das Nexus, da ja alle schon ein S2 haben.


----------



## exa (31. Oktober 2011)

auf beides natürlich...

NFC ist doch sowieso schon länger im Gespräch in der Branche, und lTE wäre eigentlich nur logisch, aber wie gesagt, das iPhone 5 kommt bestimmt...


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

Und das S3 auch, also weiß ich nicht worauf du hinaus willst, ausser irgendwas gegen Apple zu sagen.


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Zum Glück kauft sich auch keiner das Nexus, da ja alle schon ein S2 haben.



ironie? ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, deswegen frag ich ^^ 

ich hab das S2 extra übersprungen


----------



## Intelfan (31. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Bezieht sich die erste Zeile jetzt auf LTE oder auf NFC?
> 
> Es wäre sicher praktisch, wenn das 4S NFC hätte, da es sich dann dank Apple schneller etablieren würde, aber bis dahin würden sowieso noch 1-2 Jahre mind. vergehen.
> 
> Zum Glück kauft sich auch keiner das Nexus, da ja alle schon ein S2 haben.



Und woher weißt du das es sich dank Apple etablieren würde? Haste ne Glaskugel zuhause oder was? Mein Gott, Apple ist nicht Gott und wird es auch nie werden. Zum Glück!


----------



## Betschi (31. Oktober 2011)

Nach seiner Meinung ist Apple Gott


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du das es sich dank Apple etablieren würde? Haste ne Glaskugel zuhause oder was? Mein Gott, Apple ist nicht Gott und wird es auch nie werden. Zum Glück!


Das stand heute im Standard (Tageszeitung bei uns (nein, nicht so wie die Bild)). 
Bei den Verkaufszahlen könnte sich so etwas schneller etablieren, was eigentlich logisch wäre, aber naja...

So etwas hätte man auch normal fragen können.


----------



## exa (31. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und das S3 auch, also weiß ich nicht worauf du hinaus willst, ausser irgendwas gegen Apple zu sagen.


 
naja, das es immer heißt "warum soll Apple das und dies denn machen???" 
Aber in den Präsentationen kamen dermaßen viele Phrasen auf die verherrlichen, dass ich einfach mal Beweise für "fantastic", "incredible", "unbelievable", "remarkable", "cause its awesome", "eyemelting", "its a killer" (das waren nicht alle, und nur die ersten 3 Minuten einer Presentation...) haben will... 

diese Attribute sowie eine gewisse Betonung kommen bei Apple Präsentationen in fast jedem Satz vor. Schau dir andere Presentationen an, da gibts das vllt 2-3 mal in der gesamten Präsentation.

Warum sollte ich also nicht genauso wie sie präsentieren, reagieren wenn sie etwas nicht haben...


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

Na im Vergleich zum 4er kommt das ja irgendwie hin und sogar im Pad&Phone von PCGH schneidet das 4S besser als andere Handys ab und dass man bei einer Präsentation auch mal über die Stränge schlägt, kann ich schon verstehen, aber das ist mir ziemlich egal, da ich mir sowas normalerweise nicht ansehe. Informationen sollte man sich nicht beim Verkäufer holen. 

Wenn andere Hersteller das nicht machen, ist das deren Sache. Jeder soll selbst entscheiden, wie er sein Produkt vermarktet und zumindest ist beim 4S das drin, was auf der Packung drauf steht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. November 2011)

Die wichtigsten Features des 4S besitzt auch das reguläre 4er (inklusive Siri). Man muss nur wissen, wie man daran kommt. 
Sehe also nicht, was am 4S so besonders sein soll. 

Würde mir jedenfalls nie ein 4S kaufen, wenn ich Besitzer eines Standard 4er Modells wäre.

Nach den schlechten Erfahrungen, die ich mit billigen Chinamüll (massive Probleme mit meinem teuren Mainboard und meiner GTX 560 TI) die letzten Wochen machen durfte, denke ich allerdings auch ehrlich darüber nach, mir mein nächstes Mobiltelefon selbst zusammenzubauen.

Gibt dafür ja einige nette Platinen und Developer Boards. Zumindest Fehler beheben dürfte damit auch deutlich leichter von der Hand gehen.

Aus selbigen Grunde schreibe ich auch mitlerweile fleissig an meiner eigenen Linux Distro. 

Auf andere Leute ist heutzutage kaum noch Verlass und selbst Apple (ich war in der Tat während meiner Studienzeit ein Appleianer) hat mich recht deutlich enttäuscht, was den Kundenservice angeht. Bei derart überzogenen Hardwarepreisen (sind immerhin die selben China Schrottkomponenten die auch auf jeder anderen Platine ihr Zuhause finden) sollte zumindest der Kundenservice stimmen.


----------



## AeroX (1. November 2011)

Und die boards für dein zusammengepfuschtes Handy kommen aus DE? 

 Ich glaube nicht das du an China-Schrott drum rum kommst, lasse mich aber eines besseren belehren


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2011)

Wenn ich ein 4er hätte, würde ich mir kein 4S kaufen, da ich meine Handys 2 Jahre lang nutze.


----------



## Research (1. November 2011)

LTE fürs Land.

Ich wohne 20 km zwischen Berlin und Potsdam. Kein LTE. Wir sind sogar Sperrgebiet.

Erinnerungsprotokoll Beginn:

Und selbst EDGE macht uns Probleme. DSL gibt es nicht. Es sollte ausgebaut werden. DNS:Net entscheid sich alle kosten werden vom Staat getragen. Dann bietet man DSL 50.000 für 50€ + Telefonieren an. Später ist es dann 25.00 für 50€+ Telefonieren....
Und man schaffte es sage und schreibe 1/3 eines 10000 Einwohner Dorfes anzuschließen (Verteilerkästen). Der 1. ist von Staatsgeldern angeschlossen worden, Entfernung 10m, der 2. nicht, Entfernung ca. 800m und meiner ca 1 km entfernt auch nicht. Das wir sich wohl nicht so schnell ändern. Schade das die Gelder und "Sachspenden" aus der Ausschreibung nicht mit Ausbauverpflichtungen gemacht wurden.

Erinnerungsprotokoll Ende. Fehler wahrscheinlich.

Wie schon erwähnt: Trivial-patente sollten mMn nicht möglich sein, sind aber legal.

Und nun zur Entspannung YouTube - Mactini -The Peter Serafinowicz Show Christmas Special - BBC Two-CosmoPod.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Cook2211 (1. November 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Nach den schlechten Erfahrungen, die ich mit billigen Chinamüll (massive Probleme mit meinem teuren Mainboard und meiner GTX 560 TI) die letzten Wochen machen durfte, denke ich allerdings auch ehrlich darüber nach, mir mein nächstes Mobiltelefon selbst zusammenzubauen.
> 
> Gibt dafür ja einige nette Platinen und Developer Boards. Zumindest Fehler beheben dürfte damit auch deutlich leichter von der Hand gehen.
> 
> Aus selbigen Grunde schreibe ich auch mitlerweile fleissig an meiner eigenen Linux Distro.



Hör doch mal auf hier im Forum immer so einen Mist zu verzapfen.
Du präsentierst dich hier immer, als wärest du Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Shawn Fanning und Mark Zuckerberg in Personalunion.
An Entwicklung und Produktion von Software und Hardware eines Smartphones arbeiten hunderte Leute monatelang.
Und du machst das mal eben alleine, inklusive eines selbstprogrammierten OS. JAAAA SICHER


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hör doch mal auf hier im Forum immer so einen Mist zu verzapfen.
> Du präsentierst dich hier immer, als wärest du Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Shawn Fanning und Mark Zuckerberg in Personalunion.
> An Entwicklung und Produktion von Software und Hardware eines Smartphones arbeiten hunderte Leute monatelang.
> Und du machst das mal eben alleine, inklusive eines selbstprogrammierten OS. JAAAA SICHER


 
Informier dich lieber erstmal, bevor DU so einen Mist verzapfst. 
Ich denke garnicht daran, das OS selbst zu entwickeln. Es gibt, wie gesagt, fertige Developer Boards, manche auch mit UMTS Modul. Besonders interessant sind PandBoard, BeagleBoard und Flow. Letzteres ist recht teuer, ermöglicht aber die größte Flexibilität. 

Als OS wird natürlich ein Open-Source System verwendet. Für PandaBoard gibt es beispielsweise Pandroid, eine angepasste Android Variante. 


Und letztenendes frage ich mich übrigens, wer oder was Bill Gates, Shawn Fanning, Mark Zuckerberg und Steve Jobs denn sind/waren. 

Sie alle sind/waren auch nur Menschen. Sie haben gezeigt, zu was ein starker Geist fähig ist. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass sie die einzigen mit einem starken Geist sind. Es gibt unzählige Menschen die fantastische Dinge vollbringen, von denen man aber nie etwas hört, weil ihnen entweder das nötige Kleingeld für die Massenproduktion fehlt, das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit nicht vorhanden ist oder sie für sich entschieden haben, im Privaten zu werkeln. 

Nicht jedes Genie ist ein Milionär, ebenso wie man (leider) Kleingeister nicht nur in den untersten sozialen und wirtschaftlichen Schichten antrifft.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. November 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Informier dich lieber erstmal, bevor DU so einen Mist verzapfst.
> Ich denke garnicht daran, das OS selbst zu entwickeln. Es gibt, wie gesagt, fertige Developer Boards, manche auch mit UMTS Modul. Besonders interessant sind PandBoard, BeagleBoard und Flow. Letzteres ist recht teuer, ermöglicht aber die größte Flexibilität. Als OS wird natürlich ein Open-Source System verwendet. Für PandaBoard gibt es beispielsweise Pandroid, eine angepasste Android Variante.
> Und letztenendes frage ich mich übrigens, wer oder was Bill Gates, Shawn Fanning, Mark Zuckerberg und Steve Jobs denn sind/waren.
> Sie alle sind/waren auch nur Menschen. Sie haben gezeigt, zu was ein starker Geist fähig ist. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass sie die einzigen mit einem starken Geist sind. Es gibt unzählige Menschen die fantastische Dinge vollbringen, von denen man aber nie etwas hört, weil ihnen entweder das nötige Kleingeld für die Massenproduktion fehlt, das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit nicht vorhanden ist oder sie für sich entschieden haben, im Privaten zu werkeln. Nicht jedes Genie ist ein Milionär, ebenso wie man (leider) Kleingeister nicht nur in den untersten sozialen und wirtschaftlichen Schichten antrifft.



Es ist trotzdem quatsch was du erzählst, ganz einfach! Du erzählst hier was du alles tust und kannst, nur die Beweise bleibst du grundsätzlich schuldig.
Auch du, so toll du auch sein magst, bist nicht in der Lage dein eigenes, voll funktionstüchtiges Smartphone, mit allen Funktionen, die ein modernes Phone hat, zu bauen, vor allem nicht ohne "Chinamüll", wie du es nennst.
Wenn ich lese was du schreibst, dann muss ich immer an den Typ denken, der (natürlich ganz alleine) das angebliche Super-Universal-Betriebssystem "entwickelt" hat, das kompatibel zu MacOS, Linux und Win sein soll....


----------



## Intelfan (3. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich lese was du schreibst, dann muss ich immer an den Typ denken, der (natürlich ganz alleine) das angebliche Super-Universal-Betriebssystem "entwickelt" hat, das kompatibel zu MacOS, Linux und Win sein soll....


 
Das war auch mein erster Gedanke ^^


----------

